# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2011



## Dan (1 Dez 2011 às 00:12)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Dez 2011 às 09:50)

Bom dia e bom feriado!
Após verificar as runs do dia, não descarto a possibilidade de me deslocar durante a madrugada-manhã à Serra de Nogueira para ver cair os primeiros flocos de neve!


----------



## Zapiao (1 Dez 2011 às 11:45)

Pelo meteociel amanha á hora do almoço o chao ja estará em processo de secagem


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2011 às 12:21)

Uma actualização do Meteograma colocado ontem:

Para quem não entende é o meteograma da precipitação para Lisboa para os próximos 15 dias, onde se destaca a probabilidade de alguma precipitação para o dia de amanhã, e depois o periodo bastante seco até pelo menos dia 17 !!
Obviamente na meteorologia não existem certezas, mas dificilmente o padrão antes do dia deverá ser muito diferente do modelado, e sabendo-se que  atmosfera é bastante dinâmica uma alteração de um padrão destes não se altera de um dia para o outro e pelo menos então antes do dia 10 a precipitação deverá ser residual e mais a norte !!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2011 às 17:53)

Bom parece que Dezembro de certa maneira estudou pelos mesmos livros de Outubro... Parece cada vez mais certo que teremos grande parte do mês influenciados pelo AA que teima em manter-se sobre os Açores em vez de se posicionar um pouco a sul deste que é a sua posição habitual por esta altura do ano.

As esperanças de um eventual bloqueio no Atlântico norte continua uma miragem:






Válido para a Islândia.

Pode ser que no fim do mês em 24 horas caiam 100mm e se faça a media do mês, mas sinceramente fazer medias assim, não gosto.


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2011 às 18:32)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Dezembro 2011*

Segundo entendi ha possiblidade de queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2011 às 22:01)

Com o Dezembro seco pode ser que "rebente" um bom Janeiro/Fevereiro de chuvas, frio e neve.


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2011 às 10:23)

O tempo calmo continuará nos próximos tempos sem dúvida.
Em termos de temporais nada em vista, e em termos de frio, talvez algo em vista num prazo de 10 dias.
O GFS não está muito amigo, mas o nosso maior amigo no médio prazo, o ECMWF, vai ameaçando alguma entrada fria, e também ameaçando alguma tentativa de junção com o AA da Gronelândia. São sempre cenários distantes e vão mudando a cada saída um pouco, mas de qualquer forma, este modelo no qual confiamos bastante no médio prazo já anda há dias a ameaçar uma entrada fria vigorosa até às 200h mais ou menos pelo Mediterrâneo a dentro.
Poderia ser o nosso primeiro evento de rogar pragas à costa Este de Espanha, ou à Itália, ou à Grécia. A nós nesse cenário chegaria marginalmente frio seco. Mas lá está, muda de saída para saída, é apenas uma tendência sem localização muito garantida. 
Aliás, na saída de hoje, até tem um padrão invulgar, com um AA "deitado" a ocupar a Europa quase toda, carta muito rara mesmo acho eu, e até um foco de instabilidade (cut-off) sobre nós. Mas acho uma carta improvável. Continuo a apostar que até uns 10 dias irá entrar frio pelo Mediterrâneo e uma cut-off algures entre a Península Ibérica e Itália. Mas prognósticos só no fim!!


Aqui fica a tal carta "marada" na saída operacional de hoje do ECMWF:









Como digo, acho esta carta improvável, bastante mesmo, apesar de não impossível claro. Para mostrar o porquê desta ideia, aqui está o Ensemble do ECMWF para essa altura, e claramente os membros tendem para geopotenciais mais baixos bem a Este de nós, e aqui a geopotenciais mais altos, na média, portanto maior parte dos membros apontará para alguma cut-off com entrada fria algures no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2011 às 10:38)

rozzo disse:


> O tempo calmo continuará nos próximos tempos sem dúvida.
> Em termos de temporais nada em vista, e em termos de frio, talvez algo em vista num prazo de 10 dias.
> O GFS não está muito amigo, mas o nosso maior amigo no médio prazo, o ECMWF, vai ameaçando alguma entrada fria, e também ameaçando alguma tentativa de junção com o AA da Gronelândia. São sempre cenários distantes e vão mudando a cada saída um pouco, mas de qualquer forma, este modelo no qual confiamos bastante no médio prazo já anda há dias a ameaçar uma entrada fria vigorosa até às 200h mais ou menos pelo Mediterrâneo a dentro.
> Poderia ser o nosso primeiro evento de rogar pragas à costa Este de Espanha, ou à Itália, ou à Grécia. A nós nesse cenário chegaria marginalmente frio seco. Mas lá está, muda de saída para saída, é apenas uma tendência sem localização muito garantida.
> ...



Na minha opinião, irá para Itália e Balcãs. Nós ficaremos com as noites frias e os dias amenos, a previsão dos ensembles do ECMWF raramente falha. Mas já é bastante positivo que a Europa comece a refrescar, é um bom indício para o largo prazo.


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Dez 2011 às 11:53)

Viva,

olhando para diferentes modelos fiquei com a ideia que:
- a próxima semana vai ser amena, claramente dominada pelo AA.
- a semana que vai de dia 12 em diante parece ser mais interessante, em termos de frio, podendo as temperaturas descer um pouco sem nunca atingir minimos históricos, claro.
- no final dessa semana há sinais de enfraquecimento do bloqueio e talvez as ultimas semnas de dezembro (talvez a última) mostrem alguma precipitação mas dificilmente o mes de dezembro deixará de ser seco. Esta minha posição (que fique claro) não nasce de análises sinópticas (não tenho conhecimentos sólidos nessa área) mas sim do cruzamento que fiz entre modelos. Até com modelos sazonais. Terá de chover na ultima semana de dezembro, senão a anomalia seria esmagadora.

opinem

bernardino

p.s. - e é claro que a europa central continua a arrefecer, como é natural e do agrado dos amantes do frio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2011 às 12:52)

Eu ainda acredito que Dezembro e essencialmente a última década do mês, vai surpreender. Dezembro vai acabar na média ou perto dela. Ainda agora, estamos a 3 de Dezembro ainda é muito cedo para dizermos que Dezembro vai ser seco. Em 2010, a última década foi chuvosa, em 2009 a partir do dia 20 foi quando começou a chover e esse mês acabou extremamente chuvoso.

Estar no dia 3 de Dezembro, a dizer que o mês vai ser seco é como jogar no euromilhões.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2011 às 15:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu ainda acredito que Dezembro e essencialmente a última década do mês, vai surpreender. Dezembro vai acabar na média ou perto dela. Ainda agora, estamos a 3 de Dezembro ainda é muito cedo para dizermos que Dezembro vai ser seco. Em 2010, a última década foi chuvosa, em 2009 a partir do dia 20 foi quando começou a chover e esse mês acabou extremamente chuvoso.
> 
> Estar no dia 3 de Dezembro, a dizer que o mês vai ser seco é como jogar no euromilhões.



O mês de Outubro já devia ter sido suficiente ilustrativo de que as pessoas não se podem fiar que se as primeiras semanas são secas, então em termos de acumulação o mês será também seco...
Apenas começou a chover dia 23 salvo erro e acumulou o suficiente para um mês dentro da média, ou mesmo um pouco acima...
Por isso sou da opinião do algarvio1980, não se adiantem hoje ainda é dia 3, e as duas últimas semanas estão completamente em aberto...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2011 às 15:53)

Falando só dos modelos e fundamentalmente desta próxima semana que temos pela frente, aquilo que me apraz dizer é o seguinte:

- A tendência do AA é nestes primeiros dias da semana deslocar-se desde os Açores até ao Norte de África, deixando o NW da Península ainda algo desprotegidos e por isso mesmo amanhã talvez haja precipitação fraca...depois volta a aparecer a AA mas estendendo-se desde oeste do Açores até ao centro europeu...
- Teremos temperaturas máximas e mínimas dentro dos valores destes últimos dias, dentro do padrão habitual para a época portanto
- o ECMWF, não difere muito do GFS, no entanto se parece querer fazer crescer o AA em crista no Oceano Atlântico inicialmente (o que seria óptimo para uma entrada fria de NE), depois cola-se um pouco ao GFS e estica o AA, não até ao centro europeu, mas concretamente até ao limite este da Península, o que afastaria uma entrada tão fria de nós... 

São estas as tendências...


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2011 às 16:51)

GFS e UKMO começam a vislumbrar o fim da circulação zonal. Uma depressão a oeste dos Açores ajudaria a impulsionar a dorsal no meio do Atlântico, e algures na Europa aconteceria a primeira entrada fria deste inverno (na Itália, aposto eu):











E depois:


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Dez 2011 às 17:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estar no dia 3 de Dezembro, a dizer que o mês vai ser seco é como jogar no euromilhões.



Permita-me discordar.
os modelos sazonais indicavam uma anomalia negativa na precipitação, mas nada de extraordinário.
Se cruzarmos essa informação com o que nos é fornecido pelos modelos para as 2 primeiras semanas podemos "ter uma ideia", fundamentada, que aumente significativamente a probabilidade de acertar na hipotese levantada.

Não é a mesma coisa que jogar no euromilhões.

E por favor, não me confundam com o que se passou em Outubro, ok?
Eu fui um dos que mais se irritou com a obsessão da seca e temperaturas altas não acabariam... inclusivamente abandonei o tópico por o ter considerado inenarrável. 

Entretanto pego na observação do MárioCabral para dizer que aguardo uma entrada fria continental... mas ainda faltam alguns dias.

cumprimentos a todos


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2011 às 18:20)

A saída das 12h do GFS aponta para a possibilidade de uma entrada fria, mas com a posição prevista da dorsal em crista muito em cima de nós...ficaríamos apenas como meros espectadores...
Esperemos pela saída das 12h do ECMWF, para ir seguindo a direcção apontada por estes dois modelos...


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Dez 2011 às 02:59)

Não há a nada a fazer.
Se dermos uma espreitadela à história 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html, 
 9  em  cada dez anos, estiveram  subjugados  nesta altura do ano a esta circulação  confrangedora  para as nossas latitudes  e nesta exposição oceânica a Oeste.
Ainda assim , que seja agora. 
Venham de lá as excepções para  quando for  Inverno.


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Dez 2011 às 13:18)

A disparidade entre o ECMWF eo GFS anda mais acentuada que o normal? é impressão minha?

vejam estas duas cartas.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

e 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

que diferenças, para os 2 principais modelos a uma semana de distância !


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2011 às 16:27)

c.bernardino disse:


> A disparidade entre o ECMWF eo GFS anda mais acentuada que o normal? é impressão minha?
> 
> 
> que diferenças, para os 2 principais modelos a uma semana de distância !


Apenas faço notar que a run do GFS é a das 6h e do ECMWF é das 0h


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2011 às 16:51)

Continua a meter medo olhar para os modelos, a primeira quinzena na minha opinião esta feita!! veremos se o mês fica salvo na segunda quinzena


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Dez 2011 às 19:35)

meio offtopic:
não consigo abrir o gfs a partir do meteociel... só aparece a publicidade.
é problema meu?


----------



## João Sousa (4 Dez 2011 às 20:10)

c.bernardino disse:


> meio offtopic:
> não consigo abrir o gfs a partir do meteociel... só aparece a publicidade.
> é problema meu?[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2011 às 20:13)

c.bernardino disse:


> meio offtopic:
> não consigo abrir o gfs a partir do meteociel... só aparece a publicidade.
> é problema meu?



Acontece-me o mesmo, mas consegues ver se fores ao painel dos ensembles, a imagem do canto inferior direito corresponde à saída operacional:

http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/gens_panel.php?modele=0&mode=1&ech=6

Após as últimas saídas do GFS, a apostar claramente por um bloqueio na zona do Reino Unido, e comparando com o mais seguro ECMWF que não vê nada disso, só circulação zonal, parece-me que as agências de notação meteorológica colocaram o_ rating_ do GFS sob vigilância negativa.


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2011 às 20:17)

João Sousa disse:


> c.bernardino disse:
> 
> 
> > meio offtopic:
> ...


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2011 às 23:43)

A Oscilação Artica está num pico positivo dos mais elevados em alguns anos..uns 3 ou 4 pelo menos..
A NAO, segue uma tendencia positiva tambem...

É dificil que este mês se safe de ser seco e quente...pode ser que haja algusn locais de trás-os-montes que consigam ter alguns nevoeiros frios a equilibrar as coisas..mas de resto pouca actividade espero deste mês.

Pode ser que a partir de meados ou finais de Fevereiro a coisa reverta..é essa a minha opinião.


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Dez 2011 às 08:03)

David sf disse:


> João Sousa disse:
> 
> 
> > Enquanto não houver um bloqueio que pelo menos faça ondular a circulação zonal, isto não passará de chuviscos e tempo ameno. Está complicado, exceptuando o GFS nenhum modelo vê qualquer possibilidade de um bloqueio estável. Não desesperemos, até porque o pólo norte está a concentrar cada vez mais frio, e muito raramente este tipo de padrão dura o inverno todo.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2011 às 10:32)

Parece que muito dificilmente este mês já passará ser seco ou muito seco apesar de estarmos ainda no inicio do mês muito poucos são os prognósticos de mudança, sendo que os modelos de previsão sazonal apenas vêm precisamente este cenário.
Mas vamos confiar no grau de imprevisibilidade da atmosfera ....

Fugindo um pouco ao tópico estive a olhar a precipitação nos ultimos 3 meses em toda a Peninsula Ibérica, e tirei as seguintes conclusões:

*Portugal:*
- Aparentemente a zona oeste teve precipitação na média ou ligeiramente acima da média;
- A região interior muito provavelmente terá zonas na média ou abaixo da média, sendo que provavelmente certas zonas do Alentejo e Beira Interior terá algo acima da média mas não muito;

* Espanha:*
- Um cenário completamente diferente de Portugal e para pior .... bem pior.
- Assim sendo toda a zona litoral mediterrânea apresenta valores na média, sendo que as Baleares está ligeiramente acima da média. Os modelos sazonais estiveram bem ....
- Infelizmente toda a zona norte, centro e da Andaluzia apresenta valores inferiores ou bastante inferiores ao normal (variando entre cerca de 30% a 60% do normal);
- Assim sendo presume-se que os recursos hidricos na zona espanhola estejam abaixo do normal;

Em conclusão assumindo que este Inverno seja seco em toda a zona da PI, então espera-se um grande aumento da severidade da seca na PI, em especial na zona espanhola, que poderá ter repurcussões em Portugal, caso a situação se mantenha na Primavera ....

Contudo isto é apenas um cenário possivel, nada de previsão concreta, e por isso vamos vendo como se vai desenrolando este Inverno !!


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2011 às 13:48)

Uma das razões para os modelos estarem muito discordantes no médio e longo prazo tem que ver com este padrão Atmosférico muito própio que estamos a viver.

Na minha opinião durante este mês vamos ver os modelos a tentar modelar bloqueios entre a PI e a Islandia, com muito frio na Europa mais a leste e sueste, e tempo mais quente em toda a fachada Atlantica.

De facto o que se vai passar não será nada disso...ou melhor, não terá contornos tão extremos.
Teremos um bloqueio em Omega desde os Açores até França ou as Britanicas, com muita chuva e tempo ameno na Europa do N/NW, enquanto o leste e sueste Europeu terão alguma chuva e tempo fresco mas não extremamente frio como alguns modelos parecem sugerir.

Eu digo isto com base na analise dos modelos sazonais e do padrão sinóptico actual...
Como já se nota bem, temos um cavado no Atlantico central, com muito ar quente a surgir dessa região, que depois virá a alimentar a actividade ciclonica no Atlantico-Europa...é esta a ideia que se vai manter ao longo dos proximos meses.


Bom..para esta semana teremos a permanecia do AA aqui mesmo em cima, com plumas de ar quente a preencher a sua circulação.
Na Europa continua a actividade ciclonica, e a partir de dia 7/8 teremos uma fase mais activa a corresponder com o abaixamento em latitude do jet...como tal, para alem da instabilidade regressa tambem a possibilidade de um bom evento de neve na zona central da Europa entre o dia 8 e o dia 12/13.

Por cá, algumas nuvens e nevoeiros, tempo ameno...pouca inversão térmica ( dew point´s elevados), mas mesmo assim alguns vales mais abrigados poderão contar com dias mais frescos e nevoas mais permanentes, enquanto outras zonas terão dias verdadeiramente primaveris...


----------



## icewoman (5 Dez 2011 às 14:14)

Boa tarde,

E para a Madeira pode sff informar de quais são as previsões...dentro dessa analise que fez?

obg


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2011 às 18:22)

boas


bom, como aqui e dito, vamos ter o AA em cima de nós. 
mas eu penso que vamos andar ali com uns dias de ceu encoberto. 

portanto, o AA vai andar ali entre o sul da europa e o golfo da biscaia. com esse deslocamento de um lado para o outro vai criar nuvens altas ou mesmo o ceu encoberto por Altoestratus principalmente a partir do dia 8 e tambem somente no norte e centro, quanto mais para sul, menos nuvens ira ter. 

as temperaturas vao andar fresquinhas de noite e amenas durante o dia. 

depois ali para dia 13 ainda falta bastante mas parece que virá uma frente, provocada pela passagem de um cavado ali entre a islandia e a irlanda. 

É capaz de provocar chuva moderada em portugal e como disse o stormy, vai causar um primeiro nevão como deve de ser na europa central.  
aguardemos as proximas runs!


----------



## boneli (5 Dez 2011 às 21:57)

Poderá ser "uma luz ao fundo do tunel"???





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Dez 2011 às 17:16)

boneli disse:


> Poderá ser "uma luz ao fundo do tunel"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ainda antes disso poderemos ter alguma precipitação... no sábado, dia 10. Nada de extraordinário, mas vamos poderemos ter precipitação.
Quer o ECMWF quer o GFS prevêm aquela "coisinha" a NW de portugal e a descer por ai a baixo ao longo de dia 10.

O interessante é a sensação com que fico que o AA  a W de PI previsto pelos modelos não se está a verificar. Aliás, a ideia que tinha era de que nesta fase do ano os modelos seriam mais certeiros... a pontaria anda um bocadinho avariada.

sensação errada?


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2011 às 18:20)

c.bernardino disse:


> ainda antes disso poderemos ter alguma precipitação... no sábado, dia 10. Nada de extraordinário, mas vamos poderemos ter precipitação.
> Quer o ECMWF quer o GFS prevêm aquela "coisinha" a NW de portugal e a descer por ai a baixo ao longo de dia 10.
> 
> O interessante é a sensação com que fico que o AA  a W de PI previsto pelos modelos não se está a verificar. Aliás, a ideia que tinha era de que nesta fase do ano os modelos seriam mais certeiros... a pontaria anda um bocadinho avariada.
> ...



Geralmente quando temos um padrão deste tipo, circulação zonal a latitudes não muito elevadas, ocorrem surpresas destas, em prazos muito curtos aparece algo sem ninguém esperar, e sem nunca ter sido visto por nenhum modelo anteriormente. Lembro-me de em Janeiro de 2009, de repente, a menos de 100 horas, todos os modelos começarem a modelar uma depressão com a iso -4ºC a 850 hpa. E isto ocorre pela positiva, mas também pela negativa, basta um bater de asa de uma borboleta, e aquilo desvia-se um pouco para um dos lados e passamos do 8 para o 80.

Neste caso, creio que poderemos ter um fim de semana com algum interesse, principalmente se a depressão tomar o caminho previsto por GFS e UKMO (_edit 18:20: e agora também pelo ECMWF_), afectando todo o país.

E depois é esperar que a circulação fique um pouco mais bloqueada, os ensembles do GFS insinuam isso a longo prazo pela terceira vez no último mês, até agora nenhuma vez aconteceu.
O índice AO está no valor mais elevado desde Janeiro de 1993, não vai ser fácil ele vir para valores mais neutros, existe alguma inércia atmosférica, portanto será difícil alguma mudança de padrão até ao Natal, pelo menos. O que não quer dizer que não tenhamos situações pontuais eventualmente interessantes, resultantes de pequenas perturbações e ondulações do jet.


----------



## ruka (6 Dez 2011 às 20:05)

GFS 12z com um 2º painel bastante frio... será...? esperemos para ver...


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Dez 2011 às 20:19)

ruka disse:


> GFS 12z com um 2º painel bastante frio... será...? esperemos para ver...



Ruka,

Já não acredito no gfs, ecmwf,. bon access, ukmo, nogaps. 
Nem sequer no 1º painel.

neste momento o único modelo em que acredito é no radar da meteogalicia  

cps


----------



## ruka (6 Dez 2011 às 20:57)

c.bernardino disse:


> Ruka,
> 
> Já não acredito no gfs, ecmwf,. bon access, ukmo, nogaps.
> Nem sequer no 1º painel.
> ...



lol  parece que sim


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Dez 2011 às 22:26)

ruka disse:


> GFS 12z com um 2º painel bastante frio... será...? esperemos para ver...



Estão a "delirar" novamente!


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2011 às 22:45)

Como disse antes..é normal que o GFS começe a querer modelar grandes entradas de N, duvido que tal aconteça pelo menos até Fevereiro.

Mas há uma novidade mais credivel, dia 11-13 com a chegada de um pequeno cavado com uma depressão associada e uma bolsa de ar quente vinda de S.
Poderá ser um evento parecido com o que ocorreu há uns dias, em que a depressão vinda de NW cruzou o território continental e deixou bastante chuva e alguma trovoada assim como algum vento associado á passagem de bandas convectivas mais activas.

No Longo prazo está tudo indefenido a partir desse periodod critico entre 11 e 13 de Dezembro..embora a tendencia seja para circulação anticiclonica e amena de W, e um forte regime zonal.

A Saida operacional do GFS12z é um outliar frio no longo prazo, sendo que o ECMWF12z está proximo á media do ensemble do GEFS12z e como a previsão ensebelistica do ECMWF está razoavelmente parecida com a do GEFS concluo que neste momento o modelo mais credivel é mesmo o ECMWF.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2011 às 01:00)

O GSF modela um centro de baixas pressões para sábado, centrado a noroeste da Península Ibérica (muita precipitação para o litoral norte e centro); esse centro de baixas pressões deverá deslocar-se de norte para sul ao longo do fim de semana, esperando-se também que o mau tempo acabe por afectar o restante território de Portugal Continental.
Segunda-feira deverá voltar novamente o bom tempo a todo o continente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Dez 2011 às 11:58)

...mas que tempo mais choco se avizinha temos apenas una frente a atravessar o continente que pode deixar neve a 1300 m no sabado e depois mais sol .. a continuar assim arrisco a dizer que vamos ter aí um janeiro a maneira e qd o general vier vem mesmo no ponto!!!!


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2011 às 16:40)

O GFS12z coloca uma situação colossal no Atlantico no médio prazo...depressões de 945hpa...

Mas vá...já disse atraz que este Inverno não achem estranho o modelo fazer isso..meter ciruculações zonais loucas, ou de vez em quando devanear no caminho do frio, com entradas de N frias e com neve.

Este Inverno é certo que teremos muita actividade Atlantica..mas desconfiem destes colossos, o mais certo é que o modelo tire intensidade a isto e modele algo mais suave, como tem mostrado o ECMWF.

Na minha opinião toda a chuva que vier a cair será  em entradas de SW...não serão frequntes, mas as poucas que vierem darão bastante chuva, e é essa a razão de eu apostar num Inverno tépido mas algo seco. 
( O que vai irritar muito os amantes da neve...embora eu ache que depois a Primavera vá trazer surpresas )

Se é possivel que haja uma entrada de SW razoavel para meados ou finais deste mês, acompanhando a forte zonalidade...é, mas ainda estamos muito longe de qualquer certeza a não ser que o padrão geral tende a ser de circulação zonal forte, tempo ameno e algumas hipoteses de chuva ali pelo meio

Para o curto prazo, teremos uma frente associada a uma depressão a NW e a um cavado, que dará em alguma chuva essencialmente no norte e centro durante o fim de semana.
Na Europa, bastante neve a zona central e de NE, a cotas baixas.


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2011 às 17:12)

stormy disse:


> O GFS12z coloca uma situação colossal no Atlantico no médio prazo...depressões de 945hpa...
> 
> Mas vá...já disse atraz que este Inverno não achem estranho o modelo fazer isso..meter ciruculações zonais loucas, ou de vez em quando devanear no caminho do frio, com entradas de N frias e com neve.
> 
> Este Inverno é certo que teremos muita actividade Atlantica..mas desconfiem destes colossos, o mais certo é que o modelo tire intensidade a isto e modele algo mais suave, como tem mostrado o ECMWF.



Stormy, eles (ECM e GFS) estão praticamente iguais:











Cerca de 5 hpa de diferença, coisa pouca. Qualquer um deles prevê, após alguma instabilidade no fim de semana originada por uma depressão a *NW*, uma frente atlântica a meio da semana de moderada actividade com um pós frontal interessante para neve a cotas médias no norte. Essa frente seria originada por uma entrada de *W*, claro que antes da frente tínhamos SW e logo a seguir NW, mas a circulação global é de oeste. Portanto nem toda a chuva que cair virá de entradas de SW, aliás elas estão um pouco afastadas, e com esta dorsal tão próxima, não creio que seja muito fácil.

Concordo contigo que temos o padrão estabelecido por muito tempo, circulação zonal intensa, mas eu não afirmaria com tanta convicção que durasse até finais de fevereiro, o cenário pode inverter um pouco antes (aposto em meados de janeiro).


----------



## Azor (7 Dez 2011 às 17:20)

Boa tarde,

Eu só agradeço estar bom tempo em Lisboa. Pelos vistos as minhas semanas aí vão ser em cheio.  Só espero é para inícios de Janeiro não apanhar mau tempo no meu regresso a casa, porque a turbulência na região dos Açores sempre que há mau tempo é horrível e não desejo a ninguém.

Abraços e cumprimentos


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Dez 2011 às 23:08)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Eu só agradeço estar bom tempo em Lisboa. Pelos vistos as minhas semanas aí vão ser em cheio.  Só espero é para inícios de Janeiro não apanhar mau tempo no meu regresso a casa, porque a turbulência na região dos Açores sempre que há mau tempo é horrível e não desejo a ninguém.
> 
> Abraços e cumprimentos



Eu não vejo as previsões assim tão boas. Para mim há condições para termos chuva em cada 2/3 dias. Mas eu não me comprometo com previsões a mais de uma semana. Safa...
se calhar a antevisão de semanas de tédio ... fica por baixo de água 
votos de boa viagem.


----------



## shli30396 (8 Dez 2011 às 11:22)

stormy disse:


> *O GFS12z coloca uma situação colossal no Atlantico no médio prazo...depressões de 945hpa*...
> 
> Mas vá...já disse atraz que este Inverno não achem estranho o modelo fazer isso..meter ciruculações zonais loucas, ou de vez em quando devanear no caminho do frio, com entradas de N frias e com neve.
> 
> ...



O GFS carrega cada vez mais na depressão atlântica, 935 hPa 
O ECM mantém os 950 hPa.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2011 às 12:16)

Bons dias, 

segundo o IM  a chuva por vezes forte está de regresso aqui ao Norte no próximo sábado:

Previsão para sábado, 10 de dezembro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral*,
*passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, que serão de
neve acima dos 1400 metros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral e soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Norte.

Actualizado a 8 de dezembro de 2011 às 11:44 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Boas possibilidades também de um bom nevão nas zonas mais altas, e em especial na Serra da Estrela, e nos picos do Gerês..

Precipitação prevista para as primeiras horas de sábado dia 10/12:

ECM:








GFS 6Z :


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Dez 2011 às 14:26)

Não me vou alongar muito, porque o essencial já foi dito, mas a previsão ou antecipação de que este seria um mês seco parece novamente ficar por terra...e ainda bem que assim o é...
Cautela nas previsões, quando se alongam em datas não se esqueçam que as probabilidade baixam muitissimo...


----------



## Paulo H (8 Dez 2011 às 17:03)

boneli disse:


> Concordo plenamente..aqui na zona Norte esta semana chuveu quase todos os dias e olho para os modelos e vejo que para a próxima semana vem mais chuva. Fazer funerais antecipados principalmente na metereologia penso que é de ter cuidado no que se diz e nas palavras que se utilizam, por mais que nos fundamentemos em modelos, que são apenas modelos. Leio postes de colegas do mês de Dezembro, que quem é de fora fica com a sensação que este mês e até o Inverno já está tudo dito....não sei se calhar é apenas uma sensação minha.
> 
> Atenção não é uma critica a ninguém, mas é o que me parece quando leio este tópico.
> Uma coisa é dizer que vai ser assim outra coisa é dizer que poderá ser assim..como pode não ser.



A meteorologia é mesmo assim, as diversas variáveis e factores contribuem para a incerteza das previsões a mais de 5 dias e às vezes a tão só 2 dias.

Contudo, mês seco não significa ausência de precipitação! Tem a ver com quantidade de precipitação e temperatura, ou de forma relativa, pode ser caracterizado tendo por base as normais climatológicas.

Por ex, aqui em castelo branco se tiver chovido 20mm na primeira quinzena de dezembro, posso afirmar à vontade que se tratou de uma quinzena seca! Mas enfim, o mês de dezembro tem 31 dias, a ver vamos.


----------



## barbossa (8 Dez 2011 às 21:29)

Há muito tempo que ando á procura de algum site que tenha informações sobre a temperatura da água dos oceanos, pois na altura que estudei metereologia alguns valores surpreenderam-me e nunca mais encontrei isso. Alguém conhece algo?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

vossa atençao para a proxima quarta /quinta/sexta feira amantes da neve!!!
vejam os modelos e comentem sff


----------



## Tempo (8 Dez 2011 às 23:58)

Vento muito forte na Escócia! Comentem...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Dez 2011 às 00:47)

Olá a todos. Sou novo por aqui, apesar de já acompanhar este forum á algum tempo 
Sou fanático pelo mau tempo (nao sei se é bom ou se é mau), trovoadas, etc etc.

Este fim de semana irei para Gouveia, Serra da Estrela.

Haverá possibilidade de apanhar neve ? 

Cumps a todos, obrigado!


----------



## PauloSR (9 Dez 2011 às 11:24)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Este fim de semana irei para Gouveia, Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Haverá possibilidade de apanhar neve ?



Consultado a página do IM:

*sábado, 10 de dezembro de 2011*

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas na região Norte
a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte no Minho e
Douro Litoral até ao final da manhã, passando a regime de
aguaceiros gradualmente de norte para sul.
*Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, baixando
a cota para 1400 metros ao longo do dia.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral e forte
(40 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima em alguns vales e terras
baixas.


*domingo, 11 de dezembro de 2011*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul até ao final da manhã.
A partir da tarde, aguaceiros fracos no Minho e Douro Litoral.
*Possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral a sul do Cabo Espichel e nas terras altas
das regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Norte e pequena
subida na regiões Centro e Sul.


Acho que está respondido caro Andre Barbosa...
Um abraço e bem-vindo a este forum


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Dez 2011 às 13:53)

Muito obrigado ThaZouk.
Parece que tenho algumas probabilidades de apanhar neve entao 

Abraço!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Dez 2011 às 16:03)

Gouveia está (+/-) 700m, para veres Neve terás que subir, subir ...


----------



## PauloSR (9 Dez 2011 às 17:45)

Eheheheh  Exacto... Eu quando explicitei apenas me referi à cota prevista 

Altitudes _MÉDIAS_ dos concelhos integrantes do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela:

-Guarda 960 m;	
-Manteigas	790 m;	
-Gouveia 700 m;
-Covilhã 600 m;
-Seia	525 m;
-Celorico da Beira 475 m;

Abraço a todos


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Dez 2011 às 18:19)

Volta a arrefecer e volta a precipitação e isto anima

Para este fim de semana como já se disse, a precipitação esta de regresso, começando no NW nesta madrugada e espalhando-se pelo continente ao longo do dia de amanhã...sábado teremos chuva, fruto de uma pequena depressão em altitude...domingo será mais em regime de aguaceiro, que segue o mesmo sentido...vai "limpando" de norte para sul...

Depois, a chuva mais consistente só deverá aparecer na Quarta-feira, mas também não será por muito tempo, na Quinta já deverá ser um dia com bastante sol a sul, nublado ainda a norte...

Estranha parece-me ser a previsão de chuva durante toda a semana do IM para o Porto, não é nada disso que me parece nas previsões dos modelos, circulação zonal muito a norte ainda...apenas o NW será mais afectado, mesmo assim não tanto como se prevê parece-me...


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Dez 2011 às 19:44)

MarioCabral disse:


> Volta a arrefecer e volta a precipitação e isto anima
> 
> Estranha parece-me ser a previsão de chuva durante toda a semana do IM para o Porto, não é nada disso que me parece nas previsões dos modelos, circulação zonal muito a norte ainda...apenas o NW será mais afectado, mesmo assim não tanto como se prevê parece-me...



Curioso, a mim não me parece assim tão estranho. pelo menos coincide com a previsão do ensemble do GFS.
Temos aquela frentes na 3afeira, depois temos (???) outra 16/17 e pelo meio penso que há a possibilidade de aguaceiros.






O mesmo já não acontece em Lisboa.... e muito menos no sul do país...
pena, que   achuva faz falta.


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2011 às 20:43)

c.bernardino disse:


>



A ondulação das temperaturas nesse diagrama mostra que a circulação zonal não está a latitudes assim tão altas como tem parecido. O norte do país vai levar com uma semana chuvosa e com alguns episódios de neve a cotas médias-altas (cerca de 1200 m).

Depois vê-se luz ao fundo do túnel. Tanto o ECMWF, como o japonês, provavelmente os mais afinados este ano a prazos mais distantes, metem uma entrada fria de norte, a evoluir posteriormente para nordeste, no fim de semana de 17/18. Já é a segunda vez consecutiva que o europeu vê isto, e mesmo a média dos ensembles já intuem algo de bom:











Média de ensembles:






E começa-se a ver a possibilidade de alguma entrada de ar quente no pólo, a ver se a AO cai para valores mais interessantes. A 168 horas (atenção que isto é a média dos ensembles, a operacional ainda mostra isto com mais intensidade), no Alaska:






A 216 horas no Atlântico:






Na operacional, vê-se o VP quase a dividir-se, é "só" a depressão na Escandinávia intensificar-se um pouco, de modo a permitir a subida da dorsal na Sibéria, e não existir aquela depressão no Alaska a cortar a ligação da dorsal do Pacífico no círculo polar, ou a dorsal atlântica ser o suficiente forte para suster as depressões da Terra Nova e subir para a Gronelândia:


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2011 às 10:10)

Não vai para o tópico das saídas incomuns, porque neste momento já é mais ou menos consensual, variando apenas o cavamento da depressão. Seria uma ciclogénese explosiva muito perigosa, principalmente na Irlanda.

Às 102 horas, 1005 mbar, junto à Terra Nova:






24 horas depois, 980 mbar (-25), a norte dos Açores:






24 horas depois, *935 mbar* (-45), um pouco a norte da Irlanda:






O Europeu, não parece cavá-la tanto (mas atenção que só apresenta cartas de 24 em 24 horas), mas mete o centro mesmo sobre a Inglaterra:


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Dez 2011 às 10:21)

David sf disse:


> Não vai para o tópico das saídas incomuns, porque neste momento já é mais ou menos consensual, variando apenas o cavamento da depressão. Seria uma ciclogénese explosiva muito perigosa, principalmente na Irlanda.
> 
> [/IMG]



Incrível a velocidade do vento que essa cliclogénese poderia (pode) trazer... se isto fosse em Portugal era uma autêntica catástrofe. Eles lá devem estar mais habituados, mas mesmo assim pode vir a ser muito perigoso, como dizes. A carta da próxima semana para lá é assustadora: Ventos médios de 110 km/h com rajadas até 140!


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Dez 2011 às 20:15)

Ninguém faz mais comentários?
Desculpem mas na semana que vem vamos ter a iso 0 a passar a ferro o continente, criando uma situação que a partir de 17/18 pode ser interessante.
(depois de 18 as previsõe ssão ficção cientifica).

realmente o gfs e o ecmwf têm saidas diferentes, principalmente com a posição do AA muiiito a norte no caso do gfs, mas ambos os casos podem causar uma descidazita de temperatura!
ou estou a ver mal?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2011 às 20:43)

c.bernardino disse:


> Ninguém faz mais comentários?
> Desculpem mas na semana que vem vamos ter a iso 0 a passar a ferro o continente, criando uma situação que a partir de 17/18 pode ser interessante.
> (depois de 18 as previsõe ssão ficção cientifica).
> 
> ...



De facto a meu ver, claro, os modelos estão muito aquém do que todos nós desejamos para esta época do ano.







Iso´s superiores a 5ºC em Dezembro? Se ainda fosse com muita chuva...! Caso pra dizer não gosto!
Geopotenciais que não desarmam, frio que não chega...
Expectuando estas situações de nevoeiro nem frio tivemos ainda!!!  Espero estar errado  mas em termos de situações de entrada fria e húmida (é o que interessa) parece-me que este Dezembro estará arrumado. 
Alguém se lembra como foi o Dezembro de 1997? Esse ano mágico!


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 21:05)

Estive a dar uma olhadela no GFS e realmente em relação ao frio as indicações não são as melhores...
Custa-me a acreditar que Dezembro vai perdurar sem uma entrada fria de NE e com o AA sempre em cima de nós, afastando a precipitação...mas é isso que o modelo mostra a partir de 4a feira para o continente, fora uma situação ocasional no dia 17 de Dezembro...
O ECMWF é mais benevolente para quem gosta do frio, no próximo fim de semana iso 0ºC bem presente por todo o país, mas o frio com força tarda em chegar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2011 às 22:00)

Dezembro pode ser o mês mais seco de sempre no Algarve. Hoje nem 1 mm acumulou, e as expectativas quer GFS quer o ECM não é a melhor, mas este mês de Dezembro vai levar ao aumento da seca em praticamente todo o país. Mas ainda estamos no dia 10 e a partir do dia 20 pode haver mudanças senão este mês fica na história como um dos mais secos no Algarve. Mas tenho alguma esperança que isto mude, mais valia vir um temporal como a Irlanda vai ter isso sim haveria festa.


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2011 às 22:06)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estive a dar uma olhadela no GFS e realmente em relação ao frio as indicações não são as melhores...
> Custa-me a acreditar que Dezembro vai perdurar sem uma entrada fria de NE e com o AA sempre em cima de nós, afastando a precipitação...mas é isso que o modelo mostra a partir de 4a feira para o continente, fora uma situação ocasional no dia 17 de Dezembro...
> *O ECMWF é mais benevolente para quem gosta do frio, no próximo fim de semana iso 0ºC bem presente por todo o país, mas o frio com força tarda em chegar...*



Nos últimos tempos só interessa o que está a bold. Ao contrário do que se passou nas últimas ocasiões em que os dois modelos divergiram, o ECMWF está bem mais interessante que o GFS. A ver se é de novo o Europeu a levar de novo a melhor, não que esteja particularmente excitante, frio seco e nada mais, mas é melhor que o GFS.

O CFS tem isto para prazos relativamente interessantes:


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

boas malta! 

bem e acho que para a semana vamos ter instabilidade, mas com uma pausa de um dia ou dois. ou seja: 

amanha ainda teremos o efeito desta frente pelo menos ate ao meio dia, com aguaceiros fracos a moderados. depois a partir do meio dia ou meio da tarde, o ceu vai andar muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas principalmente nas regioes mais a sul. a norte se calhar nem sol vai haver... 

as temperaturas nao deverao baixar muito, acho que se vao manter nos valores destes ultimos dias.
na proxima semana ate quarta feira andarao:
 entre os 8ºC de minima 15ºC ou ate mesmo 18ºC de maxima no litoral
 entre os 3 de minima e os 12ºC de maxima  no interior 

na segunda feira teremos a aproximação de outra frentezita muito parecida com esta, chuva fraca a moderada, sem vento ou com algum vento fraco, a partir da tarde no norte e espalhado-se as restantes regioes ao longo da noite. 

quarta feira chuva fraca a moderada durante toda a manha e ate ao meio da tarde mas em especial no norte e centro, e tambem aguma coisa a sul. 


Agora falando a longo prazo, na  quinta feira e sexta feira penso que iremos ter uma tregua, com o AA a aproximar-se da PI, ai o ceu vai andar pouco nublado, mas poderao aparecer as nuvens altas e ais as temperatura minima principalmene no interior podrá chegar aos 0ºC se nao houver nevoeiros haverá de certo geadas... 
e no sabado parece que vamos ter ali uma frentezita outra vez a aparecer mas que so deve afetar o norte do pais... portanto vamos aguardar as poximas runs!


----------



## Brito (10 Dez 2011 às 23:23)

bem, parece que o gfs vai de acordo com o ECMWF, com a subida do AA provocando a primeira entrada fria de NE


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2011 às 23:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


>



Vejam as diferenças entre a das 12z (em cima) e a das 18z (em baixo), principalmente nos dias 18 e 19. 






A run operacional sacou uma saída muito fria, com um segundo painel dominado por ventos de leste, com isos abaixo de 0ºC a 850 hpa. Amanhã de manhã veremos se a tendência se consolida para uma entrada fria e seca de leste na semana que antecede o Natal. Para já é importante que a depressão no Atlântico, a oeste dos Açores, interaja com o centro depressionário da Terra Nova, e faça ascender a dorsal:


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Dez 2011 às 13:12)

As novidades dos modelos não são grande coisa, nem em termos de precipitação, muitos menos no que respeita a entradas frias...
A saída das 0h do ECMWF piora ainda as coisas, mas o anticiclone estendido na horizontal e não o faz subir praticamente nada, mantém-no quase estático aqui a oeste do continente, logo se a entrada sempre se confirmar...irá parar ao SE europeu...nomeadamente Itália, Grécia e Turquia...
O GFS que até tinha mostrado uma tendência ligeira de ir ao encontro da última saída do europeu, volta a retroceder...bem sei que a mais de 150h muita coisa pode mudar, mas para já o cenário não é o melhor...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2011 às 13:41)

Ainda falta tanto, mas pode ser isto que salve o mês de Dezembro no Algarve. Com a famosa cut-off no local exacto e que ali estaciona durante 2 dias.






Isto deveria estar na saída de sonho, mas é só a tendência para a última semana do mês, a tal que eu espero salve este mês de ser extremamente seco no Algarve.


----------



## Zapiao (11 Dez 2011 às 16:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda falta tanto, mas pode ser isto que salve o mês de Dezembro no Algarve. Com a famosa cut-off no local exacto e que ali estaciona durante 2 dias.
> Isto deveria estar na saída de sonho, mas é só a tendência para a última semana do mês, a tal que eu espero salve este mês de ser extremamente seco no Algarve.


Eu só vejo lá isobaras entre 1015 e 1020 mbs


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Dez 2011 às 19:52)

Zapiao disse:


> Eu só vejo lá isobaras entre 1015 e 1020 mbs



O cavamento da depressão não é propriamente indicador da quantidade de chuva que vai cair! Há muitos casos em que chove mais com uma depressão de 1015 hPa que com uma de 980 hPa... os casos de vento severo é que estão mais relacionados com o cavamento das depressões.

No Algarve então, muitas vezes os melhores dias de chuva nem apresentam qualquer depressão à superfície, bastando uma em altitude (cut-off) para descarregar e bem. Nesses casos podemos ter até mais de 1020 hPa à superfície!


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2011 às 20:28)

Pois eu cá não vejo nada de promissor nos modelos nem a longo prazo infelizmente!! tinha dito que a primeira quinzena estava perdida e assim foi veríamos a segunda quinzena pois já começo a ver a segunda quinzena igual a primeira ou seja este mês muito dificilmente não entra para a historia como um dos Dezembro mais secos  pelo menos no centro/sul!! mas enfim espero por alguma surpresa que vejo difícil.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2011 às 13:25)

Boa tarde, 

Sabendo-se aquilo que os modelos prevêem para os próximos 15 dias .... alguém pensa que o padrão possa mudar lá mais pro final do mês ou inicio de Janeiro ?????

Por aqui já começa a fazer "casca" á cima da terra !!


----------



## Iceberg (12 Dez 2011 às 13:47)

Este final de Outono / início de Inverno meteorológico é em tudo semelhante ao célebre e trágico Outono/Inverno 2000/2001 na Península Iberíca.

Semelhante, com uma grande diferença, que faz toda a diferença.

Um Jet Stream muito forte e persistente no tempo, mas desta vez bem mais a norte, atingindo em cheio as Ilhas Britânicas, ao passo que naquele Inverno (que culminou na tragédia de Entre-os-Rios) foram semanas e semanas persistentes de circulação zonal mais a sul, atingindo-nos em pleno.

Há dez anos atrás, o padrão meteorológico em seis meses (Out-Mar) pouco mudou. Esperemos que agora seja diferente, e 2012 traga o tão ansiado frio para muitos, com a consequente neve a cotas médias.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (12 Dez 2011 às 14:44)

Alguem me sabe dizer mais ao menos como vai estar o tempo no final do ano em estugarda ??


----------



## DRC (12 Dez 2011 às 19:02)

Será que vamos ter um Natal quentinho?


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2011 às 19:20)

DRC disse:


> Será que vamos ter um Natal quentinho?



Por este andar acho que no Algarve vai dar para ir à praia!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2011 às 19:44)

Que pesadelo!


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2011 às 20:53)

De facto existe algo de estranho na colocação do AA nesta altura do ano, parece que está na posição comum de Verão  e com isto estamos a meio de Dezembro depois só fica a faltar Janeiro e Fevereiro e o resto de Março... Nem o tempo ajuda...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E a longo prazo também não se vê nada de especial 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2011 às 21:23)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por este andar acho que no Algarve vai dar para ir à praia!



Que bom, ver as meninas em biquini na praia pelo natal. 

O melhor é ir hibernar que isto so anima para a Primavera. Nada de interessante, chuva nula ou quase inexistente e sem luz ao fundo do túnel. Está pior que o ano passado e 2009.


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Dez 2011 às 21:42)

esta previsão de meninas em biquini no Natal, não será esquecida por mim.

Gosto de meninas, biquinis e de Natal, mas fiquemo-nos por aqui. 
Os modelos andam voláteis... as previsões dos modelos há uns 4-5 dias não davam bem isto, principalmente o gfs dava um excelente friozinho (estarei enganado?).

Isto muda, não vamos é entrar na ideia de que isto vai ficar assim para sempre ... uma seca ... todos nós estavamos cá em outubro.

Continuo a achar que os modelos não estão especialmente bem, e é natural que assim seja. Eles estarão calibrados para lidar com este AA nesta altura do ano, com esta insolação?

Aposto que não, e as suas previsões podem dar raia, principalmente na data de mudança de padrão. Só vamos saber com poucos dias de antecedência, vão ver.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2011 às 22:45)

Os hoteleiros da Serra da Estrela não devem estar a gostar nada da brincadeira... A meu ver a melhor época da temporada, o Natal, parece estar arruinado. Mesmo em Espanha só Sierra Nevada apresenta condições para esqui! Valdescaray, Bejar, Panticosa, Cerler, Boí Taüll, Masella, Vall de Núria e La Molina estão abertas mas com condições bastante precárias, a maior parte deve encerrar nos próximos dias... 

*Balanço:

Cordilheira Cantábrica: 0 estações abertas
Sistema Ibérico: 0 estações abertas
Sistema central: 1/4 aberta
Pirinéus: 6/16 abertas*

Palavras pra quê...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2011 às 22:53)

parece que vamos ter um natal a comer geladinhos e a beber umas cipirinhas bem fresquinhas lool!!

que miséria!!!!!


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2011 às 23:50)

Se, e repito, se, as previsões do GFS operacional para o dia de Natal estiverem neste momento certas, não adianta irmos para a praia tentar ver as meninas de bikini, porque não as viamos. Estaria nevoeiro. E para além disso, a esmagadora maioria das meninas que eu conheço têm muita relutância em sair de casa num dia em que a temperatura máxima não ultrapassaria os 10 graus, sem terem vestido pelo menos três casacos, dois cachecóis, um gorro e dois pares de luvas, pelo que a hipótese do bikini soa-me a improvável. As caipirinhas, para quem gosta, sabem bem todo o ano, poupando-se agora no gelo, pois uns minutos cá fora serviriam para as arrefecer razoavelmente.

Há dois dias tudo indicava que teríamos uma entrada fria. Essa hipótese esfumou-se, agora os modelos põem anticiclone até ao fim da modelação. É uma hipótese a ter em conta, não seria nenhum fim do mundo. Mas é provável que a previsão da saída operacional não esteja certa, atendendo ao historial recente e aos seus ensembles, cuja média da temperatura a 850 hpa no norte do país ronda os 2 graus (e nessa média entram os 10 graus da saída operacional, pelo que há muitos membros com temperaturas negativas). Portanto, é provável que tenhamos um Natal normal, ou com chuva ou sem ela, ou com muito frio ou com pouco, na linha de anos anteriores. Quem se lembrar de passar um Natal num dia de neve, abaixo da cota 1000, que me refresque a memória, que eu não me lembro de nenhum.

E por favor, não comecem a profetizar a desgraça, lembrem-se do mês de outubro que acabava com 0 mm em todo o país, e que o inverno astronómico só começa dentro de 9 dias.


----------



## boneli (13 Dez 2011 às 00:05)

Quem chega a este topico, parece o muro das lamentações onde tudo agoira...uma sugestão, que tal fechar este Inverno que está para vir e começar a analisar a Pirmavera e o verão visto que o funeral já tá feito? Agora já se pode fazer análises a mais de 4/5 dias e atécom alguns meses com alguma exatidão, porque pelos vistos já se sabe o tempo para o Natal até Março no minimo.
Enfim...

Até para o ano!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2011 às 00:06)

David sf disse:


> Portanto, é provável que tenhamos um Natal normal, ou com chuva ou sem ela, ou com muito frio ou com pouco, na linha de anos anteriores. Quem se lembrar de passar um Natal num dia de neve, abaixo da cota 1000, que me refresque a memória, que eu não me lembro de nenhum.



*Chaves (360m) no dia 25 de Dezembro-Dia de Natal de 1970:*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2011 às 00:07)

A mim parece-me que o grande rei deste outono e inverno será e está a ser o nevoeiro


----------



## hurricane (13 Dez 2011 às 00:31)

Já que falaram nas estações de esqui da Espanha parece que isso finalmente terá os dias contados pelo menos nos Pirenéus! A partir de Sábado prevê-se queda de neve e não parece ser pouca! Pelos menos aqui por Zaragoza a temperatura irá baixar e bem e não me importava nada que me presencia-se também com neve! Pelo menos o frio duvido que o tirem das previsões!


----------



## meteo (13 Dez 2011 às 00:36)

Quando a previsão para a semana seguinte é de tempo ameno,ou sem interesse, pareçe que se entra em depressão,e vamos ter logo seca durante 3 meses! Este Outubro foi assim,é sempre assim. Mas alguma vez vamos ter mesmo falta de chuva! Há sempre anos em que isso aconteçe.Espera-se que não seja este ano. Mas não vale a pena antecipar a crise.Com este espirito há crise quando a houver,antes de haver,e quando não existe 

Mas o fim de Outono não está desinteressante não senhor! Ondulação nos próximos dias espectacular de se ver,com pouco vento que pode não destruir as ondas e deixa-las com excelente formação.E periodo gigante. Hoje houve ondas de 20 s de periodo! Para além de que este mês já tivemos 2 ou 3 dias de nevoeiro,com temperaturas bem engraçadas! Nem só de chuva ou neve se faz um Inverno.


----------



## Norther (13 Dez 2011 às 01:02)

É verdade Mário Barros belos dias de nevoeiro tem estado, e lembro que no natal passado pelas 3:30 h estava no Madeiro que estava a uma cota de 700 metros de altitude e tivemos uma pequena queda de neve e por vezes gelo durante 45 min, pena que a precipitação nesse dia foi muito pouca e ficasse pelo sul do país, lembro-me que uns dias antes tinha-mos a esperança que a precipitação chegasse bem ao centro do país mas foi só a borrifar o chão.






















Adorava ter um natal com neve mas parece ser difícil, as previsões sazonais para este outono inverno assim o indicavam


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2011 às 13:59)

Todos sentimos até ao momento que o frio estava arredado do continente.
Mas há um vislumbre da entrada de frio...
Nestas imagens da Ogimet, relativas à previsão do modelo GFS, observamos que temos ali uma espécie de "click" que poderá ser determinante para que algum frio continental venha até a península.
Para isso precisamos de uma depressão no mediterrâneo ocidental (entre as penínsulas Ibérica e Italiana) e uma anticiclone algures no golfo da Biscaia.
Lá para dias 18 a 19 tudo se parece conjugar nesse sentido...
Assim seja:











Uma depressão irá entrar de NO para SE e poderá ficar no mediterrâneo uns poucos dias.
Pode ser que se concretize, embora o GFS esteja bastante inconstante neste outono. Mas há esperanças...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Dez 2011 às 15:48)

Este final de Outono está a dar que fazer aos modelos de previsões, está cada vez mais arriscado prever com algum rigor a bastantes horas de distancia...
Apesar das "queixas" gerais (também me incluo um pouco) parece-me ver alguma luz ao fundo do túnel...
É bem verdade aquilo que disseram, a circulação zonal a norte está muito forte e  consistente, está tudo a chegar a latitudes superiores, algo habitual no início do Outono antes das primeiras chuvas, não para se manter agora
Aquilo que o GFS começa a modelar até dia 21 de Dezembro parece já ser a saída para este beco, uma entrada fria a chegar até à região da Itália no próximo dia 17 que pode impulsionar o AA mais para norte estendendo-se em crista até às Ilhas Britânicas e aí as coisas ficariam ideais para chegar o tão esperado frio...
Vamos esperar então e seguindo ansiosamente os modelos...


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2011 às 19:05)

Eu sinceramente não vejo nenhuma luz ao fundo do túnel...cada Run que passa é mais do mesmo...só espero que Janeiro seja diferente porque Dezembro já foi!


----------



## Zapiao (13 Dez 2011 às 22:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que pesadelo!


 Como faço para ver aqui de Coimbra?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2011 às 23:05)

A run das 18 do dia 12 de Dezembro do CFS, a partir do dia de Natal está um mimo, o AA sobe e abre o caminho às depressões e entra Janeiro a dentro.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2011 às 23:52)

Boas noites

*Carta do perfil vertical ( 1000hpa aos 600hpa) para lisboa:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Podemos ver que o GFS18z coloca para o inicio de amanhã um perfil dos niveis baixos e medios bastante saturado, indicando alguma dinamica vertical nesse periodo, a qual é acompanhada por algum CAPE marginal.
Tendo em conta isto teremos a possibilidade de alguns periodos de chuva moderada na zona de Lisboa, associada a celulas de fraca extensão vertical mas com uma grande eficiencia no que toca a producção de precipitação.

Espero valores de 5 a 10mm, localmente a atingir os 15mm, o que é chato dada a chuva ocorrer no inicio da hora de ponta.


Para 5f, teremos tempo novamente anticiclonico, algum ar maritimo mais humido á superficie, e temperaturas a descer, principalmente nas terras altas e no interior.
Apesar disto são provaveis nevoeiros nas zonas mais abrigadas durante a noite e a manhã.

A partir da noite de 5f e até sabado de manhã espera-se a entrada de uma nova massa de ar quente, associada a um novo sistema frontal de fraca actividade.
O GFS18z não dá extensão vertical á frente de 6f/sab, pelo que se trada apenas de um resto de uma frente com expressão nos niveis baixos e medios, extrangulada e sem capacidade de gerar precipitações assinalaveis.

Portanto a 6f será um dia novamente quentinho e humido, a que se seguirá uma fase mais nublada com aguaceiros fracos de caracter estratiforme durante a noite para o Sabado.

Sabado será um dia um pouco mais fresco, com um fluxo de NW a trazer ar maritimo de origem mais a norte, portanto mais frio, mas será tambem um dia com bastante sol pelo que a descida da temperatura será mais notoria na minima.

A partir de Domingo preve-se estabilidade e alguma subida de temperatura, excepto nos vales mais abrigados, onde se darão com boa probabilidade nevoeiros presistentes.

Em principio entre Domigo e 3f o fluxo será de E/NE, mais seco, pelo que não se esperam nevoeiros nas grandes planicies do centro e sul do pais, pelo menos com a intensidade que tiveram na semana passada.
Mesmo assim, pelo menos durante a noite, poderão ocorrer alguns nevoeiros dispersos nessas regiões, que podem afectar a area metropilitana de lisboa pela manhã ao serem empurrados pelo fluxo de NE.

*No longo prazo*

O ensemble das 12z do GEFS e as saidas operacionais do GFS/12z/18z e ECMWF/12z suportam de modo geral um cenario de forte zonalidade, com a area anticiclonia mais intensa a extender-se desde os Açores-Madeira para leste e NE até á peninsula e ao Norte de Africa.

Temos um cenário pelo menos a 200-250h que portanto é dominado por situação anticiclonica, ventos fracos, e alguma entrada de ar maritimo que se vai misturando com ar mais seco e frio proveniente do Interior da PI.
Este cenário portanto levará a temperaturas acima da média em muitos pontos do pais, embora os vales mais profundos e certas areas da bacia do Tejo-Sado e do Guadiana possam ter noites mais frias com nevoeiro, e nos vales mais profundos do NE talvez possam mesmo ocorrer nevoeiros persisitentes durante alguns dias seguidos.

O padrão de circulação atmosferica está a bater certo com a minha ideia para a sazonal, embora estes fenomenos de nevoeiro não tenham sido antecipados...suponho que a maior freuquencia deste possa ter a ver com a entrada de algum ar maritimo na ciruclação do AA, que depois ao arrefecer sobre terra acaba por atingir o dewpoint mais rapidamente que o ar seco, gerando os tais nevoeiros.


----------



## SLM (14 Dez 2011 às 01:33)

Pessoal o Snow Forecast está a dar neve para Trás-os-Montes no Sábado à noite. O que acham? É que eu preciso atravessar a Serra do Alvão no Sábado de manhã...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2011 às 12:16)

SLM disse:


> Pessoal o Snow Forecast está a dar neve para Trás-os-Montes no Sábado à noite. O que acham? É que eu preciso atravessar a Serra do Alvão no Sábado de manhã...



Só sexta se terá maiores certezas, até lá é aguardar.


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2011 às 13:42)

SLM disse:


> Pessoal o Snow Forecast está a dar neve para Trás-os-Montes no Sábado à noite. O que acham? É que eu preciso atravessar a Serra do Alvão no Sábado de manhã...



Como referiu o Mário, certezas, só mais próximas do evento e nunca serão "absolutas"... (desculpem a redundância!)

Contudo, a esta distância temporal e baseando-me nas últimas Run's do GFS, a cota de neve deverá ser sempre acima dos 1400mts e nos períodos em que for mais baixa... não existirá precipitação!

Deste modo não prevejo grandes constrangimentos nas estradas principais.

Aguardemos!


----------



## Iceberg (14 Dez 2011 às 14:05)

SLM disse:


> Pessoal o Snow Forecast está a dar neve para Trás-os-Montes no Sábado à noite. O que acham? É que eu preciso atravessar a Serra do Alvão no Sábado de manhã...



Com 95% de certezas, não terás problemas em atravessar o Alvão no fim-de-semana. E olha que eu conheço bem o alto do Alvão ...


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2011 às 16:28)

Boa tarde malta,

Perdoe-me esta especie de "_off-topic_", mas hoje em conversas com uma senhora já com uma certa idade, referiu que o dia de ontem (13 de Dezembro) permiteia saber como será o mês de Janeiro (dia chuvoso daí que Janeiro chuvoso). O dia de hoje fará corresponder ao mês de Fevereiro, ou seja, em regra geral o mês de Fevereiro será parecido com o dia de hoje  Amanhã fará corresponder ao mês de Março, e assim sucessivamente  

Permitam-me assim partilhar convosco esta "estória"...

Os amantes de neve, como eu, já estão já a deprimir... Nem dá para dar um salto a Manzaneda sequer... 

Um grande abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2011 às 16:32)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde malta,
> 
> Perdoe-me esta especie de "_off-topic_", mas hoje em conversas com uma senhora já com uma certa idade, referiu que o dia de ontem (13 de Dezembro) permiteia saber como será o mês de Janeiro (dia chuvoso daí que Janeiro chuvoso). O dia de hoje fará corresponder ao mês de Fevereiro, ou seja, em regra geral o mês de Fevereiro será parecido com o dia de hoje  Amanhã fará corresponder ao mês de Março, e assim sucessivamente
> 
> ...



Já conhecia essa "teoria", assim sendo podemos despedir e acabar com o instituto de meteorologia, porque em pouco mais de uma semana conseguimos fazer a previsão pro ano que vem toda


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2011 às 16:55)

Run das 12h do GFS a quebrar com o AA sobre nós, e a presentear-nos com uma boa prenda de Natal.






(Atenção que a previsão é para daqui a muito tempo...)


----------



## martinus (14 Dez 2011 às 17:00)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde malta,
> 
> Perdoe-me esta especie de "_off-topic_", mas hoje em conversas com uma senhora já com uma certa idade, referiu que o dia de ontem (13 de Dezembro) permiteia saber como será o mês de Janeiro (dia chuvoso daí que Janeiro chuvoso). O dia de hoje fará corresponder ao mês de Fevereiro, ou seja, em regra geral o mês de Fevereiro será parecido com o dia de hoje  Amanhã fará corresponder ao mês de Março, e assim sucessivamente
> 
> ...



Tenho muito respeito por essas teorias, mas não são ciência. Tudo tem a ver com os fundamentos da causalidade. Há uma diferença muito grande entre a causalidade científica e a causalidade mágica. Se Janeiro for como hoje, vai ser moderadamente chuvoso e respeitavelmente frio.

Entretanto, parece que estão a afastar-se cada vez mais, os horizontes dantescos de um Natal quente, não é verdade?


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2011 às 17:41)

martinus disse:


> Tenho muito respeito por essas teorias, mas não são ciência. Tudo tem a ver com os fundamentos da causalidade. Há uma diferença muito grande entre a causalidade científica e a causalidade mágica. Se Janeiro for como hoje, vai ser moderadamente chuvoso e respeitavelmente frio.



Caro Martinus, dois reparos... Primeiro é obvio que também não acredito nessas histórias. Não têm nenhum valor científico, e como tal, não são credíveis. Apenas partilhei com os amantes da meteorologia e seguidores deste forúm, os "dizeres" dos nossos anciãos. Daí ter pedido desculpa pelo off-topic... O segundo reparo é, e atentando nesse "dizer", que o dia de hoje faria corresponder ao mês de Fevereiro. O dia de ontem é que era Janeiro.

Cumprimentos e mais uma vez, as minha desculpas pelo off-topic...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Dez 2011 às 19:04)

Os ditados populares em meteorologia valem o que valem, mesmo assim é curioso que frequentemente até acertam na realidade que se nos apresenta...
Atendendo à época do ano vou dividir a minha análise das previsões dos modelos em dois...

_*Precipitação*_
Até à próxima 2a feira mantém-se a previsão de precipitação no continente, até sexta mantém-se a possibilidade de chuva no NO, depois na sexta-feira até domingo teremos uma entrada fria a chegar de NE, mas muito a medo...mesmo assim o norte e o centro poderão ser contemplados com neve, no entanto a cota não deverá baixar além dos 1200/1400metros no centro e dos 1000metros no norte...
Assim sendo, o final da tarde de 6a e final da noite de sábado e inicio da madrugada de domingo serão os momentos mais propícios a alguma queda de neve...
Domingo conto com precipitação razoável no norte e no centro...
Daí para a frente seremos fortemente influenciados pela presença anticiclónica e assim deveremos continuar até dia 21, depois parece haver uma tendência para o seu enfraquecimento...
*
Temperatura*
Essa não terá grande expressão em termos de frio, até domingo o interior norte e centro terão mínimas próximas ou inferiores a 0ºC...daí para a frente com a presença do AA bem perto de nós teremos dias mais temperados....


----------



## Zapiao (14 Dez 2011 às 19:41)

Nao me disseram como posso ver os essembles de Coimbra no meteociel


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2011 às 19:50)

Boa tarde a todos os meteoloucos deste fórum,

Peço desculpa pelo Off-Topic:

A tempestade considerada a mais forte do ano 2011 nas nossas redondezas vai atingir à França, chama-se "JOACHIM" e está prevista para amanhã à noite.

A tempestade JOACHIM vai originar ventos violentos (rajadas máximas que podem chegar aos 160km/h) e uma perigosa ondulação no atlântico (entre a zona de Brest na região da Bretanha e a bacia de Arcachon perto da cidade de Bordéus).

A JOACHIM deve chegar em força esta Quinta-Feira à noite nas zonas que foram mencionadas e há quem diga que tem características muito parecidas com a Xynthia (em termos de velocidade e tipo de vento). Trata-se duma situação séria que está sob grande vigilância por parte da "Météo France".

Esperemos que não haja vítimas pois a Xynthia de 2010 só em França originou mais de 40 mortos na sua passagem!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2011 às 19:51)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao me disseram como posso ver os essembles de Coimbra no meteociel



Pro meteociel é complicado.

Mas tens este, é do GFS na mesma.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsnewenszr.htm


----------



## Paulo H (14 Dez 2011 às 20:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Os ditados populares em meteorologia valem o que valem, mesmo assim é curioso que frequentemente até acertam na realidade que se nos apresenta...



[/OFFTOPIC] 
Os ditados populares têm sempre uma probabilidade de sucesso conhecida, depende do número de variáveis/acontecimentos:

Situação 50% sucesso:
a) vai ser chuvoso / vai ser seco 
b) vai ser frio / vai ser quente

Ou com 2 variáveis, temos 2 acontecimentos independentes de 50% x 50% = 25% hipóteses de sucesso:
a) vai ser chuvoso e frio
b) vai ser chuvoso e quente
c) vai ser seco e frio
d) vai ser seco e quente

Isto tudo para dizer que se acerta sempre, com 50% ou 25% de sucesso, só depende do número de variáveis que consideramos!

Não é magia, é apenas estatística!


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2011 às 20:05)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao me disseram como posso ver os essembles de Coimbra no meteociel



http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/...n=12&lat=40.2&lon=-8.4&runpara=0&type=0&ext=1


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2011 às 20:15)

Questão da neve no fim de semana. Dividindo em dois momentos:

*1. Fim do dia de sexta, madrugada de sábado:*












Haverá frio a 850 hpa, mas a alta temperatura a 500 hpa inibe a convecção. o grosso da precipitação fica presa nas montanhas galegas, o fluxo será de norte. Praticamente sem hipóteses nenhumas.

*2. Madrugada, manhã de domingo:*
















Uma depressão, que o ECMWF não vê, o que condiciona e muito a análise, origina a formação de uma frente quente, fazendo lembrar os vários eventos de 2009/2010. O frio, que só existiria no extremo nordeste, manter-se-ia durante os primeiros momentos de precipitação. Soma-se a isto que tudo começa de madrugada, quando a temperatura à superfície é mais baixa. Há algumas hipóteses, caso exista mesmo esta depressão, de até em Bragança caírem alguns (ou muitos) flocos. A aguardar os próximos desenvolvimentos dos modelos.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Dez 2011 às 21:16)

David sf disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/...n=12&lat=40.2&lon=-8.4&runpara=0&type=0&ext=1



Obrigado colega, mas teve que inserir as coordenadas?


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2011 às 21:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Obrigado colega, mas teve que inserir as coordenadas?



Sim, para outros locais é só mudar no endereço do site.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2011 às 21:47)

Eu já estou de olhos postos é no dia 24... o GFS modela uma depressão em altura a vir de norte para sul e depois a atravessar o sul de Portugal(Algarve), algo que podia ser interessante! Talvez parecido com o que se passou em Novembro.
Ainda é a muita distância mas prefiro sonhar com isso do que com o AA a perder de vista


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Dez 2011 às 22:47)

Nova Run e mais do mesmo... AA sem perder de vista... até às 300 e tal horas... A ameaçar entrar em grande em 2012... 9 meses de Verão à espera do Inverno para isto... Completamente desmotivado e derrotado...

A minha dose de hoje...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2011 às 23:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nova Run e mais do mesmo... AA sem perder de vista... até às 300 e tal horas... A ameaçar entrar em grande em 2012... 9 meses de Verão à espera do Inverno para isto... Completamente desmotivado e derrotado...
> 
> A minha dose de hoje...



Não fiques desmotivado, a paciência é sempre recompensada de alguma forma!!!! O mês de Janeiro vai trazer elemento Branco tão desejado na tua zona (Serra da Padrela). Este ano todo o pessoal da Europa central e Sul tem se queixado do tempo ameno (Pouca neve nas principais instâncias de esqui da europa).

Ainda vais ter oportunidade de ver o elemento branco nas freguesias vizinhas tal como travancas que conheço por lá ter passado.

Um abraço.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Dez 2011 às 02:12)

A esta hora , à noitinha, em meados  de Dezembro,
do Cabo da Roca  aos Urales  a temperatura é positiva.
Em Itália e nos Balcãs  ,escandalosamente positiva.
Mas que é isto?
-Nada, nada.
O Inverno ainda  nem  começou.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2011 às 11:06)

Bons dias, 

isso mesmo nimboestrato, *o Inverno ainda nem começou*... 

voltando ás previsões, para amanhã, a chuva por vezes forte estará de regresso aqui ao Norte.

Previsão do IM:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 16 de dezembro de 2011

Regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral,
passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.*
*Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros ao final do dia.
Vento moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste durante a tarde.
Nas terras altas o vento soprará forte a muito forte (45 a 70 km/h)
de sudoeste com rajadas até 110 km/h, rodando para noroeste ao final
da tarde e diminuindo de intensidade.*
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima.

Regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca, mais provável a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando forte (35 a 55 km/h) temporariamente com rajadas até
70 km/h nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima.

Actualizado a 15 de dezembro de 2011 às 6:2 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Portanto mais um dia "bem regado " em perspectiva,com neve nas terras altas, e também com muito vento, em especial no Norte  

Penso que nas próximas horas o IM  vai emitir avisos amarelo e laranja, por chuva e ventos fortes.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2011 às 12:10)

Eu traduzo esse especial em *só* no Norte e parte do Centro do país.
No sul vai ser céu com periodos de muito nublado à passagem da frente, bastante fraca por sinal, que durará pouco mais de uma hora com alguns chuviscos ou chuva fraca. Aliás o Ecmwf nem mete precipitação no sul e o Gfs mete prai cerca de 1 mm no geral. A minha questão agora é saber se estará um dia "xoxo" com nebulosidade baixa grande parte do dia ou se serão apenas algumas horas sem o nosso amigo sol. Eu aposto mais na segunda.

Depois o GFS num devaneio qualquer mete precipitação, essa sim mais significativa, no Domingo aqui no sul, o que acho ser mesmo um devaneio.
O ECMWF mete "zero" de precipitação nesse dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2011 às 14:49)

Aqui, diz tudo http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html até ao final do mês, 0 mm no sul.


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2011 às 18:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, diz tudo http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html até ao final do mês, 0 mm no sul.



Este Sabado á noite e na madrugada de Domingo é capaz de chover qualquer coisa aqui no centro e sul, já amanhã, a frente vai chegar muito degradada.

A situação de Domingo é modelada com base numa bolsa de ar quente com alguma vorticidade associada e que vai interagir com uma perturbação aos 700hpa, deverá produzir um periodo de alguma chuva durante a noite de Sabado mas será chuva fraca/moderada e estratiforme já que não é modelada instabilidade á superficie e em altura há um bloqueio nos niveis altos devido a uma mancha de subsidencia entre os 200 e os 500hpa.

Sabado e Domingo serão dias de céu pouco nublado, ventos fracos a moderados de NW, e apenas alguma chuva durante a noite.
A partir de Domingo entramos no dominio do AA, com a pressão a subir e a entrada de ar quente causada pela forte subsidencia e por algum ar arrastado de W que lentamente se vai misturando no centro do anticiclone.

Esta situação é favoravel a noites frescas, mas como o dewpoint modelado não é muito baixo, o mais provavel é que nos vales haja muito nevoeiro em vez das tipicas noites geladas de ceu limpo.
Já nas terras altas e nas planicies do sul/algarve teremos dias quentinhos e com sol, e noites frescas mas não propriamente frias para a altura do ano.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2011 às 21:43)

Agora só uma curiosidade e desculpem o offtopic...

Há quem não acredite nestas coisas... mas só sei que deixou de chover que se veja, desde que usei um guarda-chuva grande que tenho, daqueles tipo golfista.
Usei-o na última chuvada de Novembro porque precisei mesmo dele e disse: "pronto..já não chove mais este ano! mas tem mesmo de ser" e bem dito bem feito...o dito guarda-chuva estava relegado ao cativeiro há já uns bons anos por essa mesma razão. Cada vez que o usava-mos nunca mais chovia que prestasse...enfim a sina está aí de novo.

O guarda-chuva é um espetaculo! é o melhor que temos aqui em casa e aquele que garante que debaixo da maior chuvada de Inverno,  chegamos secos a casa mas enfim...o sacana está mesmo amaldiçoado.

Desculpem esta pequena história mas é mesmo caso para ir à bruxa

Já agora obrigado pela explicação* Stormy*! A ver se chove mesmo quaquer coisa este fim de semana para aguentarmos até ao final do ano. Depois é o que for...mas a crise toca a todos e neste caso à precipitação também!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Dez 2011 às 22:51)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Não fiques desmotivado, a paciência é sempre recompensada de alguma forma!!!! O mês de Janeiro vai trazer elemento Branco tão desejado na tua zona (Serra da Padrela). Este ano todo o pessoal da Europa central e Sul tem se queixado do tempo ameno (Pouca neve nas principais instâncias de esqui da europa).
> 
> Ainda vais ter oportunidade de ver o elemento branco nas freguesias vizinhas tal como travancas que conheço por lá ter passado.
> 
> Um abraço.



 Travancas, capital da batata e da neve... Sim é a freguesia vizinha da minha ainda a mais altitude, é a freguesia mais alta do concelho a mais de 900m de altitude, atingindo fora da aldeia mais de 1000m. Bem haja. 

Para matar saudades desta terra mágica:


Desculpem o off topic, mas não podia deixar de cumprimentar o companheiro do forum.

Quantos aos modelos... Vamos aguardar melhores dias... Mais cAAlmex recomenda-se!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Dez 2011 às 07:56)

O GFS cada vez prevê mais chuva para o sul na madrugada de domingo.
o Instituto de Meteorologia não prevê precipitação.
em que ficamos??


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2011 às 09:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O GFS cada vez prevê mais chuva para o sul na madrugada de domingo.
> o Instituto de Meteorologia não prevê precipitação.
> em que ficamos??



É muito estranho que o IM não preveja precipitação, uma vez que o ECMWF está praticamente igual ao GFS, com precipitação moderada a sul do Tejo entre as 0:00 e as 9:00 de domingo. Vão muito provavelmente alterar as suas previsões nas próximas horas.


----------



## Redfish (16 Dez 2011 às 09:56)

Para ja o GFS (o meu modelo preferido) aponta chuva que se poderá traduzir num acumulado interessante na madrugada de Domingo...
È aguardar pelas proximas saidas e outros modelos a fim de se confirmar a previsão ...

_... a 48 horas por norma não falha mt..._


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2011 às 10:00)

Hum...não sei não...vou meter as minhas expectativas em baixa para não sair "lesionado" depois


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2011 às 10:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O GFS cada vez prevê mais chuva para o sul na madrugada de domingo.
> o Instituto de Meteorologia não prevê precipitação.
> em que ficamos??



Ficamos com a chuva...

Todos os modelos já veem essa perturbação, incluindo os mesoescalares ( Hirlam, Coamps e WRF).
Todos eles modelam uma bolsa de ar tropical que se vai aproximando do litoral centro a partir do fim da tarde de Sabado, e que vai acabar por cruzar todo o sul do pais durante a noite de Sabado e até á manhã de Domingo.

Esta bolsa de ar quente vai interagir com uma pequena ondulação no jet de niveis medios e altos ( 700-500hpa) e portanto deverá manter alguma actividade.
Ao se aproximar da Peninsula, o ar mais frio nos niveis baixos deverá induzir um processo de frontogenese, o que vai fortalecer um pouco esta pequena depressão, antes de se afastar para SE e morrer sobre Marrocos.

Este cenário consensual tem vindo a melhorar, o GFS/00z já dá alguma extensão vertical á depressão e modela algum CAPE ( 200-400J/kg), o que significa que apesar de pequena, esta perturbação deverá ter capacidade de gerar instabilidade suficiente para dar alguma chuva para toda a faixa costeira centro e sul, e para o interior sul.
Estamos a falar de uns 10 a 20mm bem distribuidos, embora certos locais, como as serras do litoral Alentejano e do Algarve possam acumular localmente mais.

Há ainda uma ténue hipotese de trovoadas para o litoral, especialmente o litoral desde o cabo Espichel até Portimão, zona onde passará o centro mais activo da depressão, em que os modelos veem alguma dinamica vertical e convergencia/frontogense á superficie.
De resto, mais para o interior será chuva unicamente estratiforme e continua por umas horas.

Depois o dia de Domingo será outra vez de sol e céu pouco nublado, embora com uma descida da temperatura, especialmente nos vales e terras baixas do interior, e de modo mais geral no norte e centro do pais.

A partir de 2f, dias de sol em boa parte do pais, exepto em alguns vales mais abrigados onde haverá nevoeiros, e no norte onde haverão algumas nuvens altas.
De modo geral teremos dias amenos e noites frescas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Dez 2011 às 12:24)

Será deste que se quebra este maldito anticiclone?


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2011 às 12:48)

Sendo assim desta vez o ECMWF foi atrás do GFS. O GFS viu primeiro essa situação de precipitação para amanhã e pensei que fosse algum devaneio, pois o ECMWF costuma ser sempre mais consistente.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2011 às 13:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Sendo assim desta vez o ECMWF foi atrás do GFS. O GFS viu primeiro essa situação de precipitação para amanhã e pensei que fosse algum devaneio, pois o ECMWF costuma ser sempre mais consistente.



Curiosamente, mesmo seguindo o ECMWF, o IM, que actualizou as previsões pelas 10h04 de hoje, mantém na previsão significativa (que vale o que vale) a ausência de precipitação para Sábado e Domingo, e na descritiva apenas referencia aguaceiros fracos para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, e nada para Domingo...


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Dez 2011 às 21:49)

O que será de esperar amanhã para o Litoral oeste? queria ir fazer um voo em Sta. Cruz...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 21:54)

geoair.pt disse:


> O que será de esperar amanhã para o Litoral oeste? queria ir fazer um voo em Sta. Cruz...



Céu nublado...o vento não será nada de especial...tudo calmo para poderes voar com segurança...


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Dez 2011 às 23:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Será deste que se quebra este maldito anticiclone?



MeteoAlentejo,

Não creio.
Uma das coisas que vimos até agora foi a menor fiabilidade dos modelos.
Ainda ontem um participante colocou uma carta de um modelo que daria 0mm de precipitaçãopara o Sul, hoje parece muito provavel que chova já amanhã à noite.
 a mais de 4 dias então os modelos...... e esta carta ainda está muito distante no tempo.

volto a dizer: 
o único modelo em que confio é no radar da meteogalicia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2011 às 00:10)

O GFS aumentou novamente a precipitação na run das 18, já vai em 15 mm previstos para Olhão na madrugada de domingo.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Dez 2011 às 08:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS aumentou novamente a precipitação na run das 18, já vai em 15 mm previstos para Olhão na madrugada de domingo.



É um facto que o gfs diz isso. O ECMWF também mostra aquela amostra de depressão e a superficie.

O que não acredito é que a previsão quantitativa de 15 mm se verifique. Era bom. O Sul bem precisava mas acho dificil.
Vamos ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2011 às 11:51)

De acordo com o IM e alguns modelos, o frio chegará depois da chuva que irá ocorrer nesta madrugada.

O IM prevê até 0ºC para o Montijo, na Segunda-Feira


----------



## shli30396 (17 Dez 2011 às 12:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> De acordo com o IM e alguns modelos, o frio chegará depois da chuva que irá ocorrer nesta madrugada.
> 
> O IM prevê até 0ºC para o Montijo, na Segunda-Feira



Ah pois é, as próximas noites prometem ser bem frescas, principalmente no litoral oeste e sul, onde o pessoal este ano ainda não está habituado a temperaturas a baixo dos 4ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2011 às 14:05)

shli30396 disse:


> Ah pois é, as próximas noites prometem ser bem frescas, principalmente no litoral oeste e sul, onde o pessoal este ano ainda não está habituado a *temperaturas abaixo dos 4ºC*.



Até cá no norte ainda é difícil baixarmos dessa temperatura. Ainda não tive uma noite de negativos, claramente diferente de outros invernos. Mas acredito que uma ou outra noite já venha a ter abaixo dos 0ºC.
A Europa ocidental já começa a sentir os efeitos da entrada de ar frio polar, é natural que aqui com o advento das noites límpidas as temperaturas comecem a cair para valores mais próximos do normal...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2011 às 14:13)

Estive a fazer uma análise em vários modelos e no IM e analiso que, nesta região:

Esta noite, terá temperaturas perto dos 5ºC e alguma chuva moderada.

Na noite de Domingo para Segunda cerca de 2/3ºC.

De Segunda para Terça, rondará os 2ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Dez 2011 às 19:12)

A chuva para esta madrugada/manhã de amanhã já quase desapareceu e não sei  se irá chover alguma coisa. Quanto muito o baralavento Algarvio e a faixa litoral Algarvia poderão ver 5 mm .
A não ser que os modelos falhem redondamente nesta situação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2011 às 19:18)

trovoadas disse:


> A chuva para esta madrugada/manhã de amanhã já quase desapareceu e não sei  se irá chover alguma coisa. Quanto muito o baralavento Algarvio e a faixa litoral Algarvia poderão ver 5 mm .
> A não ser que os modelos falhem redondamente nesta situação...



Se veres o Aladdin esse nem coloca qualquer precipitação. Eu cá não acredito que chova e se chover é chuva fraca e nada mais que isso.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Dez 2011 às 19:45)

trovoadas disse:


> Hum...não sei não...vou meter as minhas expectativas em baixa para não sair "lesionado" depois



Pois bem dizia eu...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2011 às 09:18)

stormy disse:


> Ficamos com a chuva...



Choveu? Está céu limpo e está tudo sequinho. Parece que o IM tinha razão


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2011 às 10:55)

Quando temos uma massa de ar frio a norte e uma depressão a sul, os modelos sobrestimam sempre a depressão, e quando chega a hora acaba sempre por se impor a maior inércia da massa fria. De qualquer modo há registos de precipitação no litoral entre Lisboa e Sagres.

Agora vamos entrar num largo e estável período anticiclónico, não se vislumbra em nenhum modelo, nem mesmo no CFS, qualquer luz ao fundo do túnel. O anticiclone vai estar centrado em cima da PI, para depois, lá para alturas do Natal, migrar para norte, centrando-se no UK ou França, impulsionando um fluxo de leste mais intenso. O problema é que o frio vai estar muito longe, e nem mesmo esse fluxo de leste originaria uma entrada fria decente.

O que não significa que não vai estar frio, vamos ter muitas inversões térmicas. Nas próximas duas noites as temperaturas vão baixar ainda mais, com temperaturas mínimas que podem ser negativas, mesmo em locais muito próximos ao litoral. Depois, a partir de terça-feira à noite, e até perder de vista, deverão voltar os nevoeiros persistentes, a avaliar pelo GFS, os dew-points em Lisboa andarão quase sempre acima dos 10ºC.

É muito provável (quase certo) que dezembro termine como um mês muito seco e ligeiramente frio.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2011 às 13:07)

Anti-ciclone a perder de vista! Até onde os modelos alcançam só se vê anti-ciclone.
Enfim teremos de pagar a factura mais tarde isso é certo. Isto não é normal! Certamente custar-nos-á a Primavera e quiça o Verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2011 às 13:24)

Durante a próxima semana vai haver uma subida da temperatura máxima e uma descida da temperatura mínima, dia 22 e 23 a máxima chega mesmo aos 19/20 ºC, enquanto a mínima andará por volta dos 5ºC.

Nem do ano da seca em 2004, Dezembro foi tão seco como este. Os modelos de previsão sazonal estão mais que certos, ela aí está a tão indesejada seca.

Já agora, tenho saudades das votações onde andam elas, que eu quero votar em 0 mm em Janeiro, se Dezembro foi assim, Janeiro vai ser pior, pelo menos no sul acredite numa repetição de Janeiro de 2005. Porque os modelos colocam Janeiro bem seco. Podem chamar-me pessimista, mais vale ser pessimista do que sonhar muito alto e acabar desiludido.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Dez 2011 às 19:40)

A grande questão que se deve colocar é:

com que antecedência vão os modelos prever a quebra deste ciclo que se avizinha?

Note-se que os modelos não têm.... propriamente... andado muito afinados, como já foi aqui referido e mais uma vez falharam na previsão de chuva para o sul do país (sei que posso estar a ser um pouco injusto, reconheço que modelar a pp é dificil  mas pareceu-me mais um falhanço).

O facto de se ver AA até perder de vista não quer dizer que ele se verifique, se os modelos têm falhado a menos de dois dias que relevância têm nas previsões para além do Natal? Na minha opinião... nenhuma.

E a quem fez referência às previsões sazonais: elas estavam bem enganadas pois colocavam uma anomalia negativa de precipitação no centro-norte de portugal, é certo mas com uma anomalia bastante ligeira! e penso que a anomalia será bem forte.

Para além de desejar uma boa discussão sobre estes tópicos desejo fortemente que este tópico não se transforme num longo muro de lamentações. 

bernardino


----------



## cornudo (18 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Durante a próxima semana vai haver uma subida da temperatura máxima e uma descida da temperatura mínima, dia 22 e 23 a máxima chega mesmo aos 19/20 ºC, enquanto a mínima andará por volta dos 5ºC.
> 
> Nem do ano da seca em 2004, Dezembro foi tão seco como este. Os modelos de previsão sazonal estão mais que certos, ela aí está a tão indesejada seca.
> 
> Já agora, tenho saudades das votações onde andam elas, que eu quero votar em 0 mm em Janeiro, se Dezembro foi assim, Janeiro vai ser pior, pelo menos no sul acredite numa repetição de Janeiro de 2005. Porque os modelos colocam Janeiro bem seco. Podem chamar-me pessimista, mais vale ser pessimista do que sonhar muito alto e acabar desiludido.



Como é possivel afirmarem que o janeiro vai ficar a zero de chuva' Porfavor não tirem a qualidade que este forum tem pois assim tambem é de mais e dá uma má imagem aos visitantes ! Desculpem mas eu tinha de dizer isto!


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2011 às 22:38)

c.bernardino disse:


> A grande questão que se deve colocar é:
> 
> com que antecedência vão os modelos prever a quebra deste ciclo que se avizinha?
> 
> ...



Há demasiada coincidência entre os vários modelos, prevendo um padrão de anticiclone sobre a PI, com a circulação depressionária muito afastada. A não ser alguma cut-off a aparecer, não vejo qualquer hipótese de voltarmos a ver chover antes do fim do ano. E eu fui daqueles que me insurgi em outubro contra todos os profetas da desgraça, porque nessa altura, via-se que o padrão estava na iminência de mudar. Agora não.

Quanto a janeiro, logo se vê, nenhum padrão dura o inverno inteiro. Não nos devemos esquecer que no final de novembro grande parte do país estava num cenário de "chuva", somente o litoral norte e o barlavento algarvio estavam em seca ligeira, pelo que dá perfeitamente para suportar um mês de dezembro historicamente seco, e até um janeiro fraquinho, desde que os meses vindouros cumpram minimamente.


----------



## stormy (18 Dez 2011 às 23:13)

Este padrão é estavel...tem a ver com a La niña e com outros fenomenos que interagem com a organização da circulação Atmosférica.
Neste momento essa organização leva a que estejemos a ser influenciados maioritariamente pelo AA, e á medida que o padrão estabiliza é normal que se torne bastante dificil fugir a este cenário.

No entanto, a partir de Fevereiro espera-se o enfraquecimento da La niña, que conjugado com o inicio da estação de transição vai levar a um periodo mais instavel...é nessa fase que acho que vamos ter bastante instabilidade, e até algum episodio de frio com neve talvez em Março ou Abril.
Espero por uma Primavera instavel com temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média, e é de salientar que em anos La niña, este padrão de Invernos secos e Outonos/Primaveras humidos é recorrente.

Para já é esta a minha ideia..a Primavera vai compensar o Inverno fraco, mas é importante dizer que é muito dificil retirar ideias e padrões assim a varios meses..há sempre uma margem de erro grande..


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2011 às 23:52)

cornudo disse:


> Como é possivel afirmarem que o janeiro vai ficar a zero de chuva' Porfavor não tirem a qualidade que este forum tem pois assim tambem é de mais e dá uma má imagem aos visitantes ! Desculpem mas eu tinha de dizer isto!



O comentário do algarvio não foi lançado à toa. Tem sustenção, pois os modelos de previsão a longo prazo apontam para um Janeiro seco a muito seco.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Dez 2011 às 00:11)

Em Janeiro vamos ter chuva, tenho a certeza..Só acredita quem quer  
Este padrão vai durar no máximo 15 dias.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2011 às 01:39)

Brunomc disse:


> Em Janeiro vamos ter chuva, tenho a certeza..Só acredita quem quer
> Este padrão vai durar no máximo 15 dias.



Bruno, mal de nós se em Janeiro não tivermos chuva


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Dez 2011 às 12:21)

Falar em vão ou opinar sem fundamentos não me parece nada bem...para isso chegam bem os meios de comunicação social

Já se está a falar de Janeiro e ainda nem dia 20 de Dezembro é, para os mais pessimistas o ECMWF já está a modelar para dia 26/27 uma entrada tímida, mas que a meu ver poderá ser o início do Inverno ou a mudança do padrão seco que maioritariamente se tem afirmado...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2011 às 12:37)

Pessoal..após intensa pesquisa e análise de modelos tou em condições de afirmar...que para o ano de 2012 vai chover! não sei quando mas vai

Agora a sério...este ano já não parece vir nada a não ser sol e dias amenos em alguns locais com noites frias.
Mesmo assim, e nunca se sabe, pode vir alguma mudança mas só lá mesmo para o fim o ano, ou seja, a mais de 192h que é quando os modelos deixam de ter fiabilidade alguma e perdem-se completamente. De resto a modelação de um "anti-ciclone" é sempre mais segura do que a de um "ciclone", por isso até as 192 h acredito que a previsão está feita. 
Quanto a Janeiro ninguém sabe..mas estes padrões de bloqueio durarem 2 meses ou mais não é de todo fora do normal, mas não acredito num mês de Janeiro assim tão seco como Dezembro, seria mau demais. Ainda assim termos um Janeiro abaixo da média com o AA a pairar aqui nas redondezas é uma grande possibilidade, até porque as sazonais não estão a nosso favor. Mas também ninguém não me diz que possa surgir uma cut-off e fazer 100mm em dois dias com AA a predominar o resto do mês.
Enfim é a meteorologia!


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2011 às 12:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já se está a falar de Janeiro e ainda nem dia 20 de Dezembro é, para os mais pessimistas o ECMWF já está a modelar para dia 26/27 uma entrada tímida, mas que a meu ver poderá ser o início do Inverno ou a mudança do padrão seco que maioritariamente se tem afirmado...



Sim também já vi essa entrada a mais de 192h. Resta-nos acompanhar os modelos e ver se o ECMWF regride ou se o GFS acompanha essa previsão. Para já o GFS mete AA a perder de vista. Esta previsão a 192h  parece-me fiável, agora a mais de 192h, e como já referi, já não acredito tanto, daí ser possível uma mudança antes mesmo do fim do ano, nem que seja umas nuvens no céu


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Dez 2011 às 00:16)

boa noite!
n se vislumbra nada de especial nos modelos...resta aguardar,creio que nao me lembro de uma passagem de ano sem neve em qq serra portuguesa mas tb uma coisa e certa estamos a ficar mal habituados pois tanto o ano de 2009 como 2010 tivemos episodios de bastante frio como neve a cotas baixas..

resta aguardar mas começo a ficar bastante pessimista tanto para  este inverno como para o proximo verão!


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Dez 2011 às 01:52)

Não acho que devam desesperar, 1º porque já todos experienciamos invernos não tão rígidos (e diga-se que nem o Inverno chegou) e faz parte da dinâmica terrestre...não há anos iguais...2º porque parece que o GFS vai de encontro à saída do ECMWF e para dia 27 começa já a modelar qualquer coisa...para já parece ser uma depressão em altitude, a última que aqui passou surpreendeu toda a gente com o acumulado que trouxe...
Vamos seguindo os modelos...


----------



## stormy (20 Dez 2011 às 11:38)

Bons dias.

Nas proximas 12 a 24h, uma pluma de ar de origem tropical vai-se espalhar por Portugal continental, e até dia 26 deverá continuar a influenciar o estado do tempo, mantendo-se esta massa de ar quente integrada na circulação do AA.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Em altura devido á forte subsidencia espera-se que a massa de ar seja seca e tambem quente, com valores aos 850hpa proximos a 15ºC no sul.

Este perfil estratificado, aliado ás longas noites, pode originar nevoeiros mais significativos nos vales abrigados e em algumas bacias hidrograficas do Sul do pais, mas só se espera que o nevoeiro pressista ( segundo o WRF e o ALADIN), nos vales mais abrigados do interior norte e centro.

De modo geral teremos uma subida da temperatura, tanto a minima como da maxima, embora a ocorrencia relativamente imprevisivel de nevoeiros possa alterar este cenario localmente, levando a dias frescos e noites não demasiadamente frias mas humidas.

*Tendo em conta que maior parte dos modelos antevê uma circulação de N sobre o pais*, é possivel que os nevoeiros não atingam Lisboa nem o litoral, embora baste uma circulação mais a leste para arrastar estas nevoas para o litoral.

A partir de dia 27 teremos uma mudança do estado do tempo, com a entrada de ar mais seco.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Dez 2011 às 18:43)

As perspectivas depois da análise dos dois modelos principais, o GFS e o ECMWF, não são nada animadores...recuo na cut-off e parece que a tendência é cada vez mais a manutenção deste padrão seco e temperaturas relativamente amenas para a época em que estamos...


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2011 às 10:14)

Observo  o GFS até ás 384h e só vejo temperaturas positivas a 850hPa....

 


  isto só pode ser uma manobra da Troika, para diminuirmos a importação de gás e petróleo....


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2011 às 10:42)

Z13 disse:


> Observo  o GFS até ás 384h e só vejo temperaturas positivas a 850hPa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olha...talvez seja dos poucos beneficios..hehe


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Dez 2011 às 10:56)

De facto, e olhando para os principais modelos, parece que este mês tende a acabar seco... Até ao próximo fim de semana iremos ter o AA na sua zona típica de bloqueio, perto da Biscaia, e os geopotenciais pelo continente serão bem elevados... Cor vermelha mesmo... O que mais sobressai, na minha opinião, são as temperaturas... a 850 hPa, a rondar os 15ºC... Já se nota hoje, por Lisboa, às 11h, já estão 15ºC... Se isto não é Primavera, não sei o que será .

Para a semana o tempo seco deve continuar, mas algures a meio da semana a tendência mostra uma descida clara das temperaturas, para valores mais normais para a época... As temperaturas de hoje e próximos dias é que não serão tão normais assim... A rondar os 20ºC (máximas)...

Bem, há que aproveitar a "benece" .


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2011 às 19:20)

Continuamos na mesma neste "pedaço" de terra que cada vez se assemelha mais com África não só no clima mas também na pobreza...


----------



## cactus (21 Dez 2011 às 19:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Continuamos na mesma neste "pedaço" de terra que cada vez se assemelha mais com África não só no clima mas também na pobreza...



Mas o que é que isto tem a ver com meteorologia ?


----------



## cactus (21 Dez 2011 às 19:51)

Ao ver os modelos o AA não parece querer largar a Europa ocidental nos proximos dias , indo parar tudo á Europa de leste e balcãs...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2011 às 20:06)

Só vos digo uma coisa... Os dias já vão começar a crescer novamente e frio nada, nadinha... Olho para os ensembles e vejo uma entrada fria!!! Vamos chegar aos 5ºC 850hpa!!! (ironia)...


----------



## David sf (21 Dez 2011 às 21:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Continuamos na mesma neste "pedaço" de terra que cada vez se assemelha mais com África não só no clima mas também na pobreza...



Alguém falou em África?

Iso 0 no deserto do Saara, iso 10 na Polónia e Inglaterra:


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2011 às 21:12)

cactus disse:


> Mas o que é que isto tem a ver com meteorologia ?



Como se costuma dizer: "Para um bom entendedor meia palavra basta".


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Dez 2011 às 21:49)

David sf disse:


> Alguém falou em África?
> 
> Iso 0 no deserto do Saara, iso 10 na Polónia e Inglaterra:


 
onde é que está o frio siberiano que o Joe Bastardi estava a prever par o UK?


----------



## Aurélio (21 Dez 2011 às 22:02)

A ISO zero não é no deserto do Saara mas sim em torno da cadeia montanhosa do Kimmi........ bla bla, esqueci-me do nome....

Em relação aos modelos há muito tempo que se antecipava este cenário, isto para quem pensa que previsões sazonais são mera futurologia .... desde o ínicio do Verão que davam este cenário .... se calhar deviam começar a dar mais valor a estas organizações que têm vindo ao longo das ultimas décadas tentando melhorar cada vez mais as suas previsões, por mais que tentem deitá-las abaixo ... e cada vez mais acertam nas suas previsões, em especial no comportamento zonal da atmosfera sendo que as suas falhas residem a nivel da previsão de cut-offs bem mais dificeis de modelar !!

E já agora parem de transformar este tópico no muro das lamentações, senão torna-se insuportável de ler, e aproveitem mais este tempo que agora é tempo das festas (antes que o governo as elimine, não vá os ricos deixar de poder comprar mercedes todos os anos )


----------



## João Sousa (21 Dez 2011 às 22:14)

Aurélio disse:


> A ISO zero não é no deserto do Saara mas sim em torno da cadeia montanhosa do Kimmi........ bla bla, esqueci-me do nome....
> 
> Em relação aos modelos há muito tempo que se antecipava este cenário, isto para quem pensa que previsões sazonais são mera futurologia .... desde o ínicio do Verão que davam este cenário .... se calhar deviam começar a dar mais valor a estas organizações que têm vindo ao longo das ultimas décadas tentando melhorar cada vez mais as suas previsões, por mais que tentem deitá-las abaixo ... e cada vez mais acertam nas suas previsões, em especial no comportamento zonal da atmosfera sendo que as suas falhas residem a nivel da previsão de cut-offs bem mais dificeis de modelar !!
> 
> E já agora parem de transformar este tópico no muro das lamentações, senão torna-se insuportável de ler, e aproveitem mais este tempo que agora é tempo das festas (antes que o governo as elimine, não vá os ricos deixar de poder comprar mercedes todos os anos )



Off topic:A cadeia montanhosa chama-se Atlas. Tempestade, referes-te ao Kilimanjaro, mas esse é na Tanzânia, sendo a montanha mais alta de todo o continente africano.

Off topic:Quanto à analogia de Portugal ser africano quer meteorológica, quer sócio-economicamente, devo discordar parcialmente, no que se refere à meteorologia, porque esta situação, algo extraordinária só se verifica apenas à 1 mês e meio. Quanto à componente sócio-económica devo dizer, que somos um enclave africano, no continente europeu desde para ai 1975, nomeadamente após o PREC.  

Quanto aos modelos, não há "luz ao fundo do túnel". 

Abraço a todos


----------



## Zurich suiça (21 Dez 2011 às 22:56)

E para a europa nada de frio , nada de neve ??


----------



## David sf (21 Dez 2011 às 23:10)

Aurélio disse:


> A ISO zero não é no deserto do Saara mas sim em torno da cadeia montanhosa do Kimmi........ bla bla, esqueci-me do nome....



Não é nem no Kimmi nem no Atlas, é mesmo no deserto do Saara. O Atlas bordeia o Mediterrâneo, e a iso 0 está bem metida para sul desta cordilheira.


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2011 às 23:22)

Talvez mereça a pena depositar alguma esperança no inicio de Janeiro, após tanto tempo com este padrão é possivel que haja um periodo mais activo no inicio do proximo mês, já que alguns modelos neutralizam um pouco a NAO.

Alguns mesmo modelam uma situação de aquecimento estratosferico, sintoma de um periodo de grande instabilidade da zonal...a meu ver não vai acontecer nada disso porque o polo ainda tem muita energia e a actual organização da circulação parece-me demasiado estavel, no entanto é possivel um periodo mais activo por cá  que tenha a ver com uma reorganização localizada do jet.

Até lá mantem-se este cenário de uma forte dorsal sobre a Europa ocidental ( o que confirma a incredulidade com que eu via aquelas afirmações disparatadas de uma vaga polar medonha no UK), e o frio a haver vai-se manter, tal como o previsto, na europa central ( num vai-e-vem) e mais consistentemente no SE Europeu.

Quanto á iso 0 no Sahara, não seria a primeira vez...é normal quando a dorsal Atlantica está forte que se desprendam bolsas de ar frio no leste da Europa até ao Sahara, no entanto parece-me que o GFS está a exagerar um pouco...o jet não me parece que vá ceder tanto...mas logo se verá...( estes episodios costumam dar alguma neve a cotas de 1000 a 1500m nos Atlas, Montes That e por vezes na cidade de Tamanarasset, pois as bolsas de ar frio por vezes capturam alguma humidade do jet subtropical suficiente para gerar instabilidade nessas areas montanhosas).


----------



## cova beira (22 Dez 2011 às 18:59)

as previsões não são nada animadoras mas ainda temos fevereiro pela frente, a temperatura da estratosfera esta num dos maiores mínimos dos últimos 30 anos se lá para meados de janeiro houver um aquecimento estratosferico  bem grande o frio do polo norte vai ter de sair por algum lado vamos esperar que seja pelo lado europeu foi assim em 85 por exemplo depois de muito tempo com NAO positiva, o bastardi tem vindo a referenciar as parecenças com esse ano, vendo os modelos sazonais apenas março parece ter algum potencial com o aparecimento do anticiclone escandinavo. Para já vamos continuar com muita monotonia.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2011 às 21:43)

*Com 9 dias pela frente em dezembro, com 31 dias pela frente relativo a janeiro, e fala-se de fevereiro?!*

Tenham lá calma, reportem-se à previsão do tempo e aos modelos e não a previsões sazonais.

Qual é a lógica de estarmos a falar tão à frente se a análise que normalmente fazemos é de até ao máximo de 15 dias?
Não nos podemos esquecer de que os modelos muitas vezes são demasiado voláteis. Hoje prevêem uma coisa, amanhã ou depois já prevêem outra...
Ainda que os diferentes modelos estejam em consonância para os próximos dias, é muito cedo para atirarem a toalha ao chão.


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2011 às 21:55)

cova beira disse:


> as previsões não são nada animadoras mas* ainda temos fevereiro pela frente*, a temperatura da estratosfera esta num dos maiores mínimos dos últimos 30 anos se lá para meados de janeiro houver um aquecimento estratosferico  bem grande o frio do polo norte vai ter de sair por algum lado vamos esperar que seja pelo lado europeu foi assim em 85 por exemplo depois de muito tempo com NAO positiva, o bastardi tem vindo a referenciar as parecenças com esse ano, vendo os modelos sazonais apenas março parece ter algum potencial com o aparecimento do anticiclone escandinavo. Para já vamos continuar com muita monotonia.




E Janeiro ?? já está "perdido "???  

O Aristocrata já disse tudo...

Para já, aquilo com que poderemos contar nos próximos dias (em princípio até ao fim do mês) é este tipo de tempo, dias soalheiros, máximas "agradáveis" ,noites frias, formação de geadas,nevoeiros por vezes persistentes, em especial nos vales e terras baixas...

Para Janeiro logo se vê....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Dez 2011 às 23:36)

Será o início da mudança?


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2011 às 23:45)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Será o início da mudança?



tambem já tinha reparado nisso , mas como está tão longe..


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2011 às 10:52)

miguel disse:


> Pois eu cá não vejo nada de promissor nos modelos nem a longo prazo infelizmente!! tinha dito que a primeira quinzena estava perdida e assim foi veríamos a segunda quinzena pois já começo a ver a segunda quinzena igual a primeira ou seja este mês muito dificilmente não entra para a historia como um dos Dezembro mais secos  pelo menos no centro/sul!! mas enfim espero por alguma surpresa que vejo difícil.



Lembram-se de ter dito isto?! foi dito no dia 11 de Dezembro! pois é e assim foi infelizmente fica um mês para a historia no centro e sul principalmente...

Quanto ao inicio de Janeiro não vejo nada promissora a primeira quinzena quase arrisco que vai pelo mesmo caminho, digo isto não querendo ser agoirento mas é o que vejo infelizmente. Melhores dias viram lá bem mais para a frente.

Boas Festas


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2011 às 11:00)

Boas

Já se pode afirmar com alguma certeza que a partir de dia 28 e pela 1a semana de Janeiro teremos uma fase de circulação mais meridiana.

Dada a posição predominante dos centros de acção, isto significa para já que a Europa, especialmente a sua faixa central e de leste poderá sofrer uma boa entrada Artica de N ou NW, com neve em alguns locais e muito frio até ao Mediterraneo Oriental.

Infelizmente o padrão insiste em manter a crista anticiclonica sobre a PI, com tempo mais fresco mas insistentemente seco...
Nos Açores a historia é outra...influxos tropicais continuos deverão deixar as ilhas com tempo morno e chuvoso..
Na Madeira continuamos sem prespectivas de chuva, estando a ilha sob a ameaça de um ano seco...as tendencias sazonais são pouco animadoras para este arquipelago


----------



## Norther (23 Dez 2011 às 20:24)

bem o GFS parece querer mostrar algo para dia 2 Janeiro embora a depressão passe ao largo da costa, de N para S afectando o litoral, já o ECMWF coloca o AA em cima da Península, a ver vamos se a Janeiro será mais animado que este mês.








 


Desejo a todos um feliz natal com muita alegria


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2011 às 22:57)

*Canhões fazem nevar na Serra da Estrela*


> Faltam grandes nevões na Serra da Estrela, mas os 49 canhões de neve da Turistrela garantem um manto branco para o Natal e passagem de ano na zona da Torre.
> 
> Com temperaturas negativas e baixa humidade bastaram duas noites e um dia com os canhões em funcionamento para cobrir de neve um espaço para brincadeiras e abrir desde dia 20 a estância de desportos de inverno.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zurich suiça (24 Dez 2011 às 11:33)

Apartir de dia 27 e ate dia 3 estarei em estugarda e gostaria de saber como vai estar o tempo lá ?? 
Não sei se este é o local mais indicado para colocar esta questão visto que sou novo aqui no fórum mas agradecia uma resposta , obrigado e Bom Natal


----------



## David sf (24 Dez 2011 às 16:30)

Presente de Natal do GFS, a ver se não é só uma saída isolada. Entrada fria, seguida de cut-off a sul do Algarve:

















Isto a prazos já bastante razoáveis, neste tipo de padrão as surpresas só aparecem nos modelos a distâncias temporais reduzidas. Pode ser que o ano ainda não tenha acabado no que toca a precipitação, sobretudo no Algarve e nordeste transmontano.


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2011 às 17:27)

Anticiclone potente a noroeste e alguma instabilidade a viajar no bordo das altas pressões. Mas são pressões demasiado altas para haver qualquer chance. O que parece vir ai é uns bons dias de vento seco de nordeste e umas posteriores geadas moderadas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2011 às 17:58)

Este gráfico não deixa dúvidas deste tempo monótono e aborrecido que estamos a passar... Impressionante não é? Há meses que a NAO anda positiva!






Um dia vai compensar, isso não tenho dúvidas, mas temo que seja tarde de mais para os amantes da neve e frio como eu! 

Já na Suiça, a minha familia diz que chegou tarde mas em força (mais de 30cm em Scuol a 1200m) muita neve na região de St. Moritz trouxe o tão desejado Natal branco!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Dez 2011 às 19:43)

Já aqui se falou um pouco disso...é natal e parece que alguém está a modelar uma prendinha no sapato...não é nada muito grande...mas atendendo à pobreza e à estabilidade nas últimas semanas parece até ser algo interessante...

Traduzindo para nós:

O GFS para o dia 29 coloca uma entrada fresca de norte, não muito forte, mas com iso -4ºC no interior norte e centro e iso 0ºC em todo o país...Depois forma-se uma cut-off algures entre o Algarve e Gibraltar...
Não quero fazer grandes perspectivas, se tivermos apenas o frio já será interessante...ainda para mais porque estarei perto de Gouveia...pedir precipitação parece ser um pouco demais...embora não esteja muito longe...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2011 às 12:43)

Para mim, Dezembro está acabado e Janeiro a 1ª década está perdida não existe nada em a longo alcance, como é que querem que isto mude. Dezembro acabo com 6 mm, o mês que é o mais chuvoso no Algarve e Janeiro se tiver 1 mm já fico contente. 

Algum frio, ondulação forte de sueste e nada mais é assim durante a próxima semana.


----------



## meteo (25 Dez 2011 às 16:22)

" Janeiro se tiver 1mm,já fico contente " Ou se calhar,não 
Eu sinceramente não desgosto deste tempo,quando se está de férias.Dá para actividades ao ar livre,e quem faz actividades no mar é perfeito.Mar calmo,de Verão,com vento fraco e boas ondas.
De realçar que se de dia temos temperaturas amenas,de noite há bastante frio! Hoje pela zona Oeste,registei com um termometro simples uma temperatura de 0,2ºC às 2 da manhã! Bela inversão térmica 
Vamos continuar com este tempo,pelo menos mais 4 dias...
 O Outono não foi mau,aliás Novembro foi bastante bom na maior parte do pais em termos de precipitação(e não só). O Inverno só agora começou. Para desesperos,é cedo...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2011 às 17:14)

Este tempo que neste momento se faz sentir tomando em atenção as sazonais, as tais que erram sempre ou quase sempre segundo alguns dizem, mas que conseguem acertar a 9 meses de distância, como dizia deverá manter-se com este cenário pelo menos durante mais um mês sendo que muito provavelmente Janeiro será muito idêntico a Dezembro em especial no que ao sul diz respeito ....

A continuação de um bom Natal do todos !!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2011 às 20:03)

O que é um facto e não o sabemos aproveitar, é que temos o melhor clima da Europa. Nem Grécia, nem Itália chegam aos nossos calcanhares. Apenas o sul de Espanha apresenta as mesmas condições em algumas zonas.
De resto, este tempo é bom com certeza mas se exagerar-mos começamos a entrar no desejo de muitos que é ter Verão eternamente. Se tivermos um Janeiro semelhante, o que não quero acreditar, é bem mau, por isso quero acreditar que isto vai mudar brevemente.
As sazonais são muito boas, dão-nos uma tendência mas quando dizem que vamos ter precipitação abaixo da média também não quer dizer que vamos ter sempre 0mm ou próximo. 

Para já e se consultarem os principais modelos vão ver anti-ciclone até as 300 e muitas horas e que potente... aquele AA que perguntáva-mos onde andava ele nos anos hidrológicos 2009/2010 e 2010/2011 está de volta e de que maneira.
Quanto ao Sul e depois de dois anos excelentes acho que este ano não se vai chegar à média em grande parte dos locais. Era preciso uma grande mudança e já em Janeiro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Dez 2011 às 20:07)

aproveitar??
o que??
sol e mais sol, que não tem nada de interessante!


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Dez 2011 às 20:20)

Aproveitar?

claro que sim! Passear, namorar ou jogar à bola com os filhos! Ir à praia.

Meteoalentejo, eu por exemplo vou visitar serpa e seus arredores para fazer observação astronómica... que tal? boa ideia, certo? e aproveito para ir ao molhó bico e à lebrinha... conheces?

Infelizmente, este tópico corre o risco de se tornar um muro de lamentações outra vez. 

Relativamente à situação de precipitação no Algarve / sul, é preocupante, claro. Realmente o mês de Dezembro arrisca-se a ficar muito abaixo da média, não sei em que percentil , mas será muito baixo.
Houve um colega que referiu que os modelos sazonais acertaram a 9 meses de distância. Que modelos? mandem o link por favor.

Consultando o nosso forum 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...-sazonal-outono-inverno-2011-2012-a-5846.html

a primeiras análises sugeriam um dezembro frio (não se está a verificar), e um dezembro ligeiramente seco. E no centro e sul pode ser históricamente seco !!! Não se verifica também.

Os modelos sazonais são produtos interessantes mas em fase de desenvolvimento bem mais atrasado que os de médio prazo, como é normal. Isto não é uma critica aos sazonais, nem a quem trabalha neles. É um facto.

paz


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2011 às 20:37)

Falo em aproveitar em relação ao turismo...devíamos estar cheios de turistas nestes meses de Inverno e em lugar disso estamos às moscas! Quanto ao resto cada um aproveita à sua maneira. Para mim tem estado excelente para a agricultura, tomar uns belos banhos de sol e namorar claro!


A preocupação agora é a previsão para a passagem de ano, que de certo não será passada debaixo de chuva e talvez muito provavelmente com a presença de um céu bem estrelado. Frio também não me parece que vá ser muito, tirando o facto de talvez poder coincidir com um arrefecimento nocturno(inversão térmica) mais intensa nesse dia e nos locais do costume claro.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2011 às 20:40)

c.bernardino disse:


> Aproveitar?
> 
> claro que sim! Passear, namorar ou jogar à bola com os filhos! Ir à praia.
> 
> ...



O link, só não vê quem não quer ver .... e enganei-me não queria dizer 9 meses mas sim 6 meses, os 9 meses é o alcance que este modelo tem ..... 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst_history/201107/images3/glbz700Sea.gif

Mesmo assim ainda deve haver muita gente a dizer que este cenário não estava previsto ..... Basicamente praticamente quase todos os modelos apontavam desde o inicio do Verão para um Outono normal ou ligeiramente abaixo do normal, e depois TODOS apontavam para um Inverno seco a muito seco .....
Volto a dizer espero este cenário em grande parte de Janeiro embora mais frio que este mês, e com a mesma secura mais a sul ....
Depois a partir de meados de Fevereiro espero uma gradual alteração desde padrão


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Dez 2011 às 22:03)

Aurélio disse:


> O link, só não vê quem não quer ver .... e enganei-me não queria dizer 9 meses mas sim 6 meses, os 9 meses é o alcance que este modelo tem .....



Caro Aurélio,

esse _lapsus linguae _não é importante para mim.

o melhor link para analisar a corrida de Julho desse modelo sazonal é

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst_history/201107/

a partir dai poderemos explorar melhor a previsão sazonal elaborada em Julho.
A leitura que faço não é a mesma leitura que o Aurélio faz, mas são diferentes pontos de vista.
Numa leitura , se calhar simplesta, eles previam um trimestre de nov-dec-jan perfeitamente normal. Um mês de dezembro sem anomalias na precipitação... se calhar estou  a ver mal. 
Por favor, não me levem a mal. Simplesmente não concordo ou não percebo.
Paz.


----------



## David sf (25 Dez 2011 às 22:22)

c.bernardino disse:


> a primeiras análises sugeriam um dezembro frio *(não se está a verificar)*, e um dezembro ligeiramente seco. E no centro e sul pode ser históricamente seco !!! Não se verifica também.



À primeira vista, e devido ao maior número de horas de insolação que faz aumentar a sensação térmica, parece um mês de dezembro quente, mas analisando os valores dos gráficos do IM, temos até dia 24 os seguintes valores (aproximados, os gráficos têm algumas dificuldades na leitura):

Bragança: Máx: 9,9 ºC (+0,5) Mín: 2,1ºC (+0,4)
Porto: Máx: 14,7 ºC (+0,2) Mín: 7,8ºC (+0,7)
Lisboa: Máx: 15,7 ºC (+0,5) Mín: 9,5ºC (=)
Beja: Máx: 14,5 ºC (-0,2) Mín: 6,1ºC (-0,7)
Faro: Máx: 17,4 ºC (+0,3) Mín: 8,3ºC (-1,0)

Portanto, levamos até ao momento uma ligeira anomalia positiva a norte e negativa a sul. Contudo, se assumirmos como certa a previsão do IM (humana até 27, automática a partir daí) até ao final do mês, ficamos com:


Bragança: Máx: 9,7 ºC (+0,3) Mín: 1,4ºC (-0,3)
Porto: Máx: 14,5 ºC (=) Mín: 7,2ºC (+0,1)
Lisboa: Máx: 15,5 ºC (+0,3) Mín: 8,9ºC (-0,6)
Beja: Máx: 14,5 ºC (-0,2) Mín: 5,6ºC (-1,2)
Faro: Máx: 17,1 ºC (=) Mín: 8,4ºC (-0,9)

Deveremos ter então, um mês normal quanto a temperaturas a norte, e com anomalia negativa a sul.

Quanto aos modelos, o GFS para não variar já matou a depressão a sul do Algarve, não se vê nada de especial até prazos aceitáveis, é esperar pela mudança de padrão que mais cedo ou mais tarde vai ter de ocorrer.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2011 às 07:55)

"É preciso ter calma..."

Eu considero-me um privilegiado...
O meu clima é temperado oceânico (não cabe nas atuais classificações, eu sei!), mas é o clima ao qual me adaptei desde que nasci - este é o meu clima ideal, o melhor clima do mundo...e quem sabe arredores!
Frio de inverno, calor de verão. Seco no verão e húmido no inverno. Há melhor?!
Tenho o melhor de 2 mundos: a primavera e o outono são estações em que tenho tanto as características do interior continental como as do litoral.

Querem saber outra coisa: foi por isso que em criança, com 8 anos, já me deliciava com a meteorologia e com as magníficas apresentações do grande senhor *Anthimio de Azevedo*.

Ah, neste momento estão *0,6ºC* - fresquinho como deve estar!

Sim, eu tenho o melhor clima da Europa...

P.S.: mesmo que este ano as condições possam não ser aquelas que eu idealizo, sei que a qualquer momento elas irão se fazer sentir. Apenas "É preciso ter calma..."


----------



## rogers (26 Dez 2011 às 13:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> "É preciso ter calma..."
> 
> Eu considero-me um privilegiado...
> O meu clima é temperado oceânico (não cabe nas atuais classificações, eu sei!), mas é o clima ao qual me adaptei desde que nasci - este é o meu clima ideal, o melhor clima do mundo...e quem sabe arredores!
> ...



Saudades do Clima de Paços de Ferreira. 0.6ºC… Que maravilha! Aqui em Fortaleza é sempre tudo igual…

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Dez 2011 às 23:36)

Esta imagem vale por mil palavras, foto de autoria da NASA, foto da península ibérica no dia 04 de Dezembro de 2011… Desculpem pelo off-pic


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Dez 2011 às 11:27)

Será a luz ao fundo do túnel?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2011 às 11:41)

Então este ano não haverá romaria de ano novo para ver a serra da estrela


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Dez 2011 às 14:31)

A chuva a sério só deve vir no final de Janeiro, inicio de Fevereiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2011 às 16:02)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A chuva a sério só deve vir no final de Janeiro, inicio de Fevereiro.



Consulta o correcto.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Dez 2011 às 19:38)

será que nao ha maneira deste maldito anticiclone nao nos largar!!!!!
ja começo a ficar irritado desta maneira da me impressao que o iverao vai ser passado de guarda chuva..
alguem que me explique sff o pq deste anticiclone nao sair destas bandas??!?

agradecido!!


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2011 às 20:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> será que nao ha maneira deste maldito anticiclone nao nos largar!!!!!
> ja começo a ficar irritado desta maneira da me impressao que o iverao vai ser passado de guarda chuva..
> alguem que me explique sff o pq deste anticiclone nao sair destas bandas??!?
> 
> agradecido!!



Realmente é um misterio ! Contudo sofremos do mesmo " mal" que o resto da Europa ocidental sem excepção. Tenho notado com mai atenção que quando nós / europa ocidental , temos o AA em cima a Europa Oriental goza dum inverno mais rigoroso e ao contrario tambem. Chama-se a isso equilibrio de forças, o enigma é : Porque é que não há superficie frontal que  quebre o AA e quanto tempo mais irá durar ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2011 às 21:17)

O ECM pela 2ª saída consecutiva começa a mostrar algo mais interessante, a ver se o ECM ganha novamente, porque o ECM tem sido o modelo mais consistente. Quando o GFS mostra algo tudo desaparece, porque o ECM é o oposto, neste momento o ECM a 240 horas é o oposto do GFS. 

A ver se é desta que isto mude. 

Já o modelo CFS mostra mudança de padrão a partir de meados de Janeiro.


----------



## cova beira (27 Dez 2011 às 22:03)

não quero ser pessimista mas já há uns dias avisei que esta situação se ia prolongar por algum tempo parece-me que a haver mudanças só na segunda quinzena de Janeiro e e....oxalá me engane, a confirmar-se a entrada de noroeste do europeu o anticiclone teria de estar mais para oeste para trazer algum frio, vamos continuar à espera para já.


----------



## João Sousa (27 Dez 2011 às 22:52)

Boa noite,
Parace que vamos ter, a tão desejada, mudança de padrão. Porém esta a concretizar-se nos moldes que é projectada pelo gfs, actualmente, ficara lá para dia 10/11 de Janeiro.
Aguardemos

Abraço


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Dez 2011 às 23:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM pela 2ª saída consecutiva começa a mostrar algo mais interessante....





ou pelo menos diga a data a que se refere... a 1 de Janeiro? ou a 6 de Janeiro?...6 de Janeiro parece mais poderoso mas ainda muito distante... mas não deve ser a essa data a que se refere pois fala em 2 saidas consecutivas.

cps


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Dez 2011 às 10:14)

Bons dias. 

Entretanto parece que o ECMWF também já recuou nas suas previsões/tendência a partir do meio da semana que vem e a mudança de padrão parece ter sido adiada... AA a oeste da P.I., sem estar demasiado a sul, pelo que apenas o NW da P.I., eventualmente, terá direito a pouco mais que nebulosidade e, no limite, alguns chuviscos. 

Mas isto, a 1 semana, ainda é uma mera tendência... Mas a run ensemblística do ECMWF também corrobora a run operacional, tempo seco... Resta aguardar.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Dez 2011 às 10:58)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias.
> 
> Entretanto parece que o ECMWF também já recuou nas suas previsões/tendência a partir do meio da semana que vem e a mudança de padrão parece ter sido adiada... AA a oeste da P.I., sem estar demasiado a sul, pelo que apenas o NW da P.I., eventualmente, terá direito a pouco mais que nebulosidade e, no limite, alguns chuviscos.
> 
> Mas isto, a 1 semana, ainda é uma mera tendência... Mas a run ensemblística do ECMWF também corrobora a run operacional, tempo seco... Resta aguardar.



Recuou? eu nunca vi mais do que "rabinhos de frente" (dessculpem a linguagem, espero que não ofenda) a passarem por Portugal... mais concretamente pelo litoral norte.
E como o Beachboy disse a 1 semana? é pouco fiável... talvez uma tendência... só isso 
Claro que algum dia vai ser. Neste momento não há nada de sólido , nem frentes nem entradas frias.
cps


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Dez 2011 às 21:20)

Não só o ECMWF "recuou" na run das 0h relativamente a ontem como na run operacional das 12h intensificou o AA e "moveu-o" mais para NE (relativamente à posição modelada na run anterior), portanto colocando-o a NW da P.I., com geopotenciais a 500 hPa novamente bem elevados e com uma corrente de E/NE. Céu azul, tempo soalheiro, noites frias, dias agradáveis, chuva nem vê-la... E a run ensemblística assim o confirma.

Parece que não há nada que "quebre" este super-bloqueio de Dezembro... E aparentemente entra pela 1ª semana de Janeiro adentro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2011 às 21:58)

Dia de Reis vai estar calor a fazer lembrar a Primavera com iso de 14 no Algarve em Janeiro , e com o desfile dos camelos e dos Reis Magos em Olhão.


----------



## JoCa (28 Dez 2011 às 23:00)

De facto este tempo ensolarado com temperaturas amenas não desarma. Não se vislumbra a luz ao fundo do túnel. Até ao momento, entradas frias este Outono/inverno nem vê-las, simplesmente zero! Julgo que a corrente do golfo está a fazer-se sentir com demasiada força neste inverno, dificultando as entradas frias. As águas mais quentes da corrente do golfo estão a influenciar a temperatura do ar envolvente desde o atlântico, passando pela P. Ibérica, até à França. Vamos esperar por Janeiro ou Fevereiro?!


----------



## Stinger (29 Dez 2011 às 01:36)

Acho que o inverno neste ano nao se vai sentir pelo que parece , andamos na fase da primavera 

E já estou a prever uma ausencia de verao


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2011 às 01:40)

*Previsão para sábado, 31 de dezembro de 2011*



REGIÕES A NORTE DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA: Períodos de céu muito nublado. Períodos de chuva fraca no litoral.

Fonte: IM


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2011 às 01:57)

No meu  tempo , embora  passássemos  pelo mesmo e óh quantos  Invernos  me lembro de só trazerem  algum  frio, não   sabíamos  com tanta antecedência  estes  desenlaces  .
Tudo podia  mudar  na  semana  vindoura.
Agora , praticamente  já sabemos que a outra a seguir,  poucas mudanças poderá ter.
Caramba. Deste modo,  lá se vai  o   fascínio.
Ainda  assim, na outra semana lá mais para a  frente ,tudo poderá,eventualmente,  mudar  e ainda será Janeiro.
Veremos.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Dez 2011 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

De facto de um momento para o outro tudo muda! Ainda agora vi a previsão meteorológica do diário da manhã da RTP, onde o meteorologista que apresenta diz que a partir do final de Domingo e segunda-feira, ou seja nos primeiros dois dias do ano vamos ter a passagem de uma superfície frontal. 
Ainda ontem, pelo menos de manhã quando vi os modelos, não havia rigorosamente nada. Agora fui confirmar esta previsão e já aparece nas cartas do GFS. Uma frente associada a uma depressão bastante cavada centrada na Islândia consegue penetrar a nordeste afastando temporariamente  o anti-ciclone um pouco para oeste. Contudo apenas o Norte e o Centro do país terão alguma precipitação, no sul pouco ou nada chegará. 
É claro que até lá muita coisa se pode alterar mas para já é esta a tendência.


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Dez 2011 às 20:13)

Impressionante... É "bloqueio" atrás de "bloqueio", segundo o ECMWF... Mas o GFS também vai atrás... Assim que o AA começa a perder força a NW da P.I., eis que outro núcleo começa a ganhar força e a ir para a posição do anterior: a NW da P.I., na zona de "super-bloqueio"... Realmente, assim, não há nada que entre cá vindo de W/SW...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Dez 2011 às 23:18)

Sinceramente não acredito numa mudança até meio de Janeiro tirando um ou outro resto de uma frente de Noroeste. Eu diria mesmo que até meio de Janeiro a previsão está feita a não ser que os modelos estejam apenas "viciados" no AA e agora apresentem alguma relutânica à mudança.
É uma situação meteorológicamente "xata" mas faz parte do nosso padrão climático ainda que me custe acreditar que depois de dois anos muito bons lá teremos um ano "muito seco" outra vez. Algo parecido a 2008/2009. 
A ver vamos.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2011 às 10:49)

Todas as tendências apontam mesmo para uma metadede Janeiro seca

GFS a 340h




GFS a 240h





ECMWF a 240h




Portanto tudo demasiado estável nos modelos.  Ao que tudo indica depois de uma depressão forte  a latitudes altas, a vir desde a Islandia, passando a Norte do UK e descendo para sul com uma intensificação sobre a Noruega e Suécia e depois passando pela Polónia e Alemanha haverá a criação de um extenso vale depressionário deste o Norte da Europa Ocidental até ao Mediterrâneo. 
Segundo o GFS o anti-ciclone deslocar-se-á para Norte da Península e Europa central e matendo a sua influência demasiado a sul, para que uma entrada de sudoeste consiga entrar. 
O ECMWF mete o anti-ciclone estacionado aqui a oeste com forte influênica sobre a Península.
Basicamente é um anti-ciclone monstruoso. Mau demais para ser verdade.


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2011 às 17:27)

já à varias saídas o gfs preve um aquecimento da estratosfera lá para dia 14 15 com bastante mais força, se este aquecimento se der com tal intensidade acredito que possa mexer com o vórtice polar e lá para 20s de Janeiro o padrão possa mudar e quem sabe a NAO também e finalmente termos alguma entrada fria, para já este aquecimento esta a ser previsto a 384 h como já sabemos é de pouco fiar.

até lá talvez uma entrada de noroeste mas parece-me muito difícil.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2011 às 21:49)

cova beira disse:


> já à varias saídas o gfs preve um aquecimento da estratosfera lá para dia 14 15 com bastante mais força, se este aquecimento se der com tal intensidade acredito que possa mexer com o vórtice polar e lá para 20s de Janeiro o padrão possa mudar e quem sabe a NAO também e finalmente termos alguma entrada fria, para já este aquecimento esta a ser previsto a 384 h como já sabemos é de pouco fiar.
> 
> até lá talvez uma entrada de noroeste mas parece-me muito difícil.



Boa noite.

Não sei se será a luz ao fundo do tunel mas os modelos começam a apostar numa descida da NAO e AO apartir de meados de Janeiro:











Ou seja poderemos assistir a um franco enfraquecimento desde bloqueio que dura há já cerca de 1 mês e promete manter-se pelo menos por mais 15 dias.

Não sei se já repararam que os diagramas de ensembles do Meteociel fornecem agora a percentagem de probabilidade de neve para cada ponto selecionado.

Ex: Bragança:


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2011 às 11:10)

Já repararam na série de depressões bem cavadas que estão previstas para a Escandinávia?  
Vão ser uns bons temporais de Inverno para esta região e Norte do UK.


----------



## shli30396 (31 Dez 2011 às 11:45)

Saída muito isolada do GFS a trazer exactamente aquilo que estavamos à espera, com o AA em cima do UK, no entanto ainda no final do 2º painel. Na próxima saída já deve desaparecer. Ainda ontem era 8, hoje é 80. 
Sempre se vê qualquer coisa diferente. 

















A propósito:





Talvez o próximo Inverno seja bem mais interessante que este. Também pelo que se viu até agora, não é muito difícil.
Vamos lá ver se este ainda nos surpreende.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2011 às 11:49)

Há muito que não temos precipitação aqui no Algarve com uma depressão a vir de leste do Mediterrâneo. É provável que a mudança de padrão seja por aí.
Tenho memória de depressões a vir ali de Gibraltar renderem 50mm ou mais aqui no Algarve mas mais no litoral e Sotavento.


----------



## gomes.marco (31 Dez 2011 às 13:20)




----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2011 às 13:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Já repararam na série de depressões bem cavadas que estão previstas para a Escandinávia?
> Vão ser uns bons temporais de Inverno para esta região e Norte do UK.



Então não vale a pena dar mais voltas, que o bloqueio se mantêm por cá.


----------



## rozzo (31 Dez 2011 às 14:14)

shli30396 disse:


> Saída muito isolada do GFS a trazer exactamente aquilo que estavamos à espera, com o AA em cima do UK, no entanto ainda no final do 2º painel. Na próxima saída já deve desaparecer. Ainda ontem era 8, hoje é 80.
> Sempre se vê qualquer coisa diferente.



Não é assim tão isolada parece-me. Claro que é só uma saída com essa magnitude, certamente exagerada, mas se formos ver por exemplo o Ensemble do ECMWF a 10 dias, há uma ligeira concordância em que apesar de continuarmos totalmente sobre o domínio do anticiclone, este parece querer deslocar o seu centro uns bons graus de latitude para Norte, quando comparado com o cenário actual. 
Quereria isto dizer que boa parte dos membros desse Ensemble apostam talvez em cartas não tão distantes assim dessa do GFS, com o anticiclone mais perto do UK, e com cenário à mesma seco, mas bem mais frio, e com mais chances de cut-offs e depressões "presas" a SW. Mas claro, é apenas uma ligeira tendência que ainda não merece que se lancem foguetes para o ar, e que nem perto nem longe é de concordância total.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2012 às 19:54)

boas malta! e um bom ano de 2012!

pois é, depois destas festanças ate o AA continua a dar festa, uma festa que´ja vai longa de mais (a meu ver)... 

Ora bem, para a proxima semana, com a excepção de amanha, que vai estar como hoje com o ceu muito nublado e com possiveis aguaceiros fracos, vamos ter de novo o AA a pairar sobre o golfo da biscaia e os açores...~

a consequencia ja todos sabem, ceu pouco nublado, noites frias e dias amenos, dependendo dos locais claro... haverá nevoeiros nos vales geadas etc.. muito parecida com esta semana passada! 

vamos la ver as proximas runs nos proximos dias, parece haver ali um enfraquecimento e deslocameto para oeste do AA no meio do mês... Aguardemos...


----------



## Fantkboy (2 Jan 2012 às 22:09)

Não custumo fazer muitos off-topics... Mas apaguem este se quiserem... 
Não consigo resistir: 



AA até perder de vista... Dias monótonos...


----------

